# Warum IMMEr E10 Empfehlung?



## darksoul6_6_6 (10. Mai 2015)

Moin!
Wollte mal fragen, warum fast IMMER das BQ E10 empfohlen wird!?
Klar...es ist sicher ein sehr gutes Netzteil....aber andere tun es doch auch oder?
Ich meine wonach geht man denn....nach technischen Details und neuer Technik....oder nach dem, was am Ende bei raus kommt?
Ich meine...wenn ich ein 60-70€ 500-600W Netzteil kaufe....und das einbaue...und alles läuft...
Welche Vorteile hat denn ein um ca 60€ teureres Netzteil?

Alle anderen Hersteller als BQ werden ja schnell als "Schrott" abgetan.
Aber warum? Wenn es doch funktioniert???

Was erwartet man denn von einem Netzteil? Es sollt doch einfach funktionieren...und das tun doch im Grunde alle....
Klar...das eine ist evtl lauter als das andere...da verstehe ich auch gewisse Empfehlungen...
Aber wenn wir die Lautstärke mal weg lassen.....
Ist es doch vielen denke ich mal wurscht, was im Netzteil abläuft, solange am Ende das rauskommt, was soll--nämlich das der Rechner läuft.
Und wenn jetzt ALLE anderen Netzteile abrauchen würden, würde doch kein Händler mehr andere Netzteile verkaufen oder?

MfG
Sebastian


----------



## DarkScorpion (10. Mai 2015)

Ganz einfach das E10 ist von der Ausstattung einfach sehr gut.
Es fängt bei den verbauten Komponenten an, geht über Schutzschaltungen und endet bei der Effizienz.

Aber es werden auch andere NT empfohlen.


----------



## Oromis16 (10. Mai 2015)

Das E10 ist effizient, sehr leise und hat einen Anständigen Garantiezeitraum, ganz einfach.
Aber natürlich sind auch viele anderen Modelle gut, auch von anderen Herstellern. Nur seien wir mal ganz ehrlich: Wenn das Netzteil einen Defekt hat kann es den gesamten Rechner mit in den Tod reißen, da sollte man nicht sparen.


----------



## FrozenPie (10. Mai 2015)

Hui, da kennt sich aber einer gar nicht mit Netzteiltechnik aus 
Warum manche Leute hier ausschließlich das E10 empfehlen ist mir zwar auch schleierhaft, da man wenigstens ne Auswahl von brauchbaren bis guten NTs stellen könnte, wie ich's meistens versuche.
Das E10 wird außerdem deswegen so viel empfohlen weil es ein sehr gutes Gesamtpaket bietet, da es über DC-DC-Wandler verfügt, die Ripple- und Spannungswerte sehr gut sind, die Absicherung und Aufteilung der Rails Ideal ist (zumindest bei den Geräten ab 500W) und das ganze dabei noch Leise ist mit 5 Jahren Garantie und 28 h Vor-Ort-Austauschservice. So viel Umfang und Qualität bietet halt kaum bzw. gar kein anderes NT unter 100€ 
Das E10 wird aufgrund seine Technik aber auch nicht für SLI/CF-Systeme empfohlen, da sie einfach nicht darauf ausgelegt ist so große Lasten und Spikes auf 12V abzufedern wie es heutige Grafikkarte abverlangen. Da wird eher das P10, V850 oder HCP empfohlen. Abseits davon werden diese Netzteile hier auch häufig empfohlen (Nur die die sich nicht wirklich damit beschäftigen empfehlen halt spontan das E10 weil sie mit dieser Empfehlung auf der sicheren Seite sind):

Für SLI/CF:
1 x Antec High Current Pro  HCP-850 Platinum,  850W ATX 2.3 (0761345-06250-3/0761345-06251-0)
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10  750W ATX 2.31 (P10-750W/BN202)
1 x Cooler Master V-Series V850  850W ATX 2.31 (RS-850-AFBA-G1)

Sonstige:
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10  550W ATX 2.31 (P10-550W/BN200)
1 x Sea Sonic G-Series  G-550  550W PCGH-Edition ATX 2.3 (SSR-550RM)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)
1 x Antec Edge 550W ATX 2.4 (0761345-05055-5)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-500W/BN231)
1 x Cooler Master VS-Series V550SM  550W ATX 2.31 (RS550-AMAAG1)
1 x Antec TruePower Classic TP-550C, 550W ATX 2.4 (0761345-07702-6/0761345-07703-3)
1 x Super Flower Golden Green HX 450W ATX 2.3 (SF-450P14XE (HX))
1 x LC-Power Gold Series LC9550 V2.3 500W ATX 2.3

Es gibt bei Netzteilen wesentliche Unterschiede, von Technik und Bestückung die sich alle auf die Spannungsstabilität und Ripple&Noise-Werte auswirken. Ripple ist der Anteil der Wechselspannung im Gleichstrom wogegen Bauteile ohne vorangesetzte Filterung wie z.B. Festplatten sehr empfindlich sind und somit vorzeitig ableben können. Um das zu unterbinden bzw. abzuschwächen werden sog. Glättungskondensatoren verbaut. Je nach Marke, Serie, etc. halten sie länger oder kürzer und halten die Spannung besser oder schlechter.
z.B. ist ein L8-CM 730W nicht für SLI/CF geeignet, weil es ein Gruppenreguliertes Design ist. Dazu zitiere ich mal einen unserer NT-Experten:


Threshold schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, dass das L8 Gruppenreguliert ist.
> 
> Gruppe bedeutet, dass die drei Spannungen im Netzteil, also 3,3 und 5 und 12 Volt gemeinsam erzeugt werden.
> Das bedeutet aber auch, dass die drei Spannungen voneinander abhängig sind.
> ...


----------



## Nuallan (10. Mai 2015)

Weil dieses Forum vielleicht (genau wie andere auch) schon seit Jahren von Lohnschreibern unterwandert ist?

Bewertungen im Internet - Netz der Lügner - Digital - Süddeutsche.de

Ich hab mich früher auch immer über die so manche Empfehlungen hier beschwert, aber beweisen könnte man eh (fast) nix, und diese Leute würden immer wesentlich mehr Zeit in diese Geschichte stecken als du, um sich rauszureden oder gegenseitig zu decken. Wenn du mal genauer hinschaust wer was empfiehlt, dann merkst du ziemlich schnell wer damit seine Brötchen verdienen könnte und wer nicht. 

Aber das ist natürlich nur ne Verschwörungstheorie ohne Gewähr.


----------



## FrozenPie (10. Mai 2015)

Das dieses Forum "unterwandert" ist bezweifle ich stark 
Wenn du dich richtig mit der Technik von Netzteilen auseinander gesetzt hast, dann kannst nachvollziehen wieso das E10 sehr häufig empfohlen wird.


----------



## ebastler (10. Mai 2015)

Hauptgrund warum ich viel E10/P10 empfehle? Weil sie die einzigen Netzteile sind, die eine gute Technik mit einem wirklich leisen Lüfter kombinieren. Das kriegt sonst irgendwie kein Hersteller hin.
Einzig das G550 PCGH Edition fällt mir grad ein, wobei ich mich da aufs Hörensagen verlassen muss.

Wenn Lautstärke nicht so wichtig ist, empfehle ich auch gerne Anderes. Mein Lieblingsnetzteil momentan ist das hier: https://www.pollin.de/shop/dt/Mjc3O...il_FUJITSU_S26113_E538_V50_02_DPS_500QB_.html

Ich finde es einfach unglaublich, wie geniale Technik man da um so wenig Geld kriegt. 80+ Bronze, Spannungen, die durch die verschiedenen Lasten so fix sind als hätte man die "Hold" Taste am Mikrometer gedrückt, Elkos nur von Rubycon, Spitzen-Lötqualität usw.


----------



## keinnick (10. Mai 2015)

Das mit der "Unterwanderung" halte ich für Quatsch. Sonst würden die "üblichen Verdächtigen" aka die Netzteilgurus hier auch Netzteile aus der Powerzone-Reihe empfehlen.


----------



## Nuallan (10. Mai 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Das dieses Forum "unterwandert" ist bezweifle ich stark
> Wenn du dich richtig mit der Technik von Netzteilen auseinander gesetzt hast, dann kannst nachvollziehen wieso das E10 sehr häufig empfohlen wird.



Das hier ist eines der größten Hardware-Foren überhaupt. Und es ist wesentlich günstiger hier ein paar armseelige Lohnschreiber zu platzieren, als irgendwo teure Werbung zu machen. Es würde mich doch sehr stark wundern, wenn hier nicht alles unterwandert ist. 

Und nein, ich kenne mich mit Netzteilen kaum aus. Das ändert nix daran, dass es viele andere gute Netzteile gibt, die wesentlich günstiger sind. Trotzdem wird hier zu 90% BeQuiet empfohlen, statt wie bei anderen Komponenten nach P/L-Verhältnis.


----------



## keinnick (10. Mai 2015)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Und nein, ich kenne mich mit Netzteilen kaum aus. Das ändert nix daran, dass es viele andere gute Netzteile gibt, die wesentlich günstiger sind. Trotzdem wird hier zu 90% BeQuiet empfohlen, statt wie bei anderen Komponenten nach P/L-Verhältnis.



Das kommt drauf an wie man "gut" definiert. Wenn es reicht, dass der Rechner startet und alle Komponenten Strom bekommen dann sind wohl die allermeisten Netzteile erst einmal "gut". Wenn es dann an Schutzschaltungen, sinnvolle Rail-Verteilung, Lautstärke und Elko-Bestückung / Verarbeitungsqualität geht dann ändert sich das Bild. Was nicht bedeuten soll, dass nur BQ brauchbare Netzteile baut bauen lässt. (die haben auch genug Schrott im Programm)


----------



## FrozenPie (10. Mai 2015)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Und nein, ich kenne mich mit Netzteilen kaum aus. Das ändert nix daran, dass es viele andere gute Netzteile gibt, die wesentlich günstiger sind. Trotzdem wird hier zu 90% BeQuiet empfohlen, statt wie bei anderen Komponenten nach P/L-Verhältnis.


Wird doch nach P/L empfohlen 
z.B. das LC9550 wird häufig empfohlen. Die meisten die einfach sagen "Neues NT? Nimm das E10!" sind die die nur das aufgrund seiner häufigen Nennung kennen und sich damit auf der sicheren Seite fühlen, weil sie keine Motivation, Zeit oder sonstiges haben um sich mit NTs auseinander zu setzen


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Mai 2015)

Alle hier herumlaufenden "Netzteilgurus" können ihre Empfehlungen (und das ist eben nicht immer nur BQ, siehe Post #4 - und auch BQ baut nicht empfehlenswerte NTs... Auch die sehr starken E10 von iirc 700W sind beispielsweise Blödsinn) auf Wunsch technisch detailliert beschreiben und begründen.
Nur, wenn man selbst keine Ahnung hat da die Theorie auszupacken, Stefan und Thresh usw. wären von BQ gekauft ist völliger Unsinn.

Dass BQ da in den Empfehlungen häufig vertreten ist liegt an zwei grundlegenden Dingen:
1.) BQ baut größtenteils sehr gute Komplettpakete und technisch empfehlenswerte NTs. Es gibt besseres zu kaufen aber das ist nicht mehr im Budget der meisten Anfragen, was zu Punkt 2 führt:
2.) 90% aller Zusammenstellungen die hier gebaut werden sind normale Gaming-PCs die prinzipbedingt mit einem ordentlichen 500W-NTs super auskommen - und genau diese Klasse ist es, wo das E10 eben sehr gut dasteht. Geht man in einen Bereich Office bis 300W gibts kein wirklich sinnvolles BQ mehr, wenn ich ein sehr dickes System mit 750+W baue ist nur noch das P10 übrig und hier gibts auch sehr gute Alternativen. Das kommt nur eben sehr selten vor dass jemand sowas braucht.


Natürlich ists für die allermeisten User ausreichend wenn sie ein 40€-NT einbauen und der PC geht an. Das Thema zieht sich hier durch die Jahre wie kaum was anderes. Wenn man aber vor einigen Jahren hier ein E9 empfohlen bekommen hatte und stattdessen ein 40€-NT gewählt hat "weil der PC dann ja auch geht" dann kommen jetzt die Threads aus dem Boden wo sich beschwert wird warum die neue GTX970/980 nicht laufen will weil das Billig-Gerät die Peaks der Maxwell-Chips nicht abfedern kann und dann muss eben jetzt wieder ein neues besseres NT her. Hätte man damals das E9 oder jede andere Empfehlung von uns genommen würde die neue GPU auch so laufen.


----------



## Pu244 (10. Mai 2015)

Das E10 ist halt eben ein sehr gutes Gesamtpaket, leiser Lüfter, DC-DC, gute Komponenten und ein akzeptabeler Preis. Dann gibt es noch das DPP P10 550W, das extrem gut ist. Somit hat man von E10 400W bis zum DPP P10 550W eine große Bandbreite, in dieser liegen eben die meisten Netzteilkäufe. Es gibt durchaus noch andere dominante Empfehlungen, z.B. für Leute mit wenig Geld das LC 9550 unter dem E10 und das Antec HCP Platinum 850W für Leute die etwas besseres als das DPP P10 wollen. Hinzu kommt das Single Rail Netzteile hier einen schweren Stand haben, somit fallen Seasonic, Corsair usw. schonmal raus.

Beim E9 konnte man noch eine Verschwörung glauben, aber heute ist es durchaus begründet das E10 und DPP P10 zu empfehlen.

EDIT:
@ Incredible Alk: Zwei Leute mit teilweise den selben Gedanken, ich sollte schneller schreiben...


----------



## Malkav85 (10. Mai 2015)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Weil dieses Forum (genau wie andere auch) schon seit Jahren von BeQuiet-Lohnschreibern unterwandert ist?
> 
> [...]
> 
> Aber das ist natürlich nur ne Verschwörungstheorie ohne Gewähr.





Nuallan schrieb:


> Und nein, ich kenne mich mit Netzteilen kaum aus. Das ändert nix daran, dass es viele andere gute Netzteile gibt, die wesentlich günstiger sind. Trotzdem wird hier zu 90% BeQuiet empfohlen, statt wie bei anderen Komponenten nach P/L-Verhältnis.



Du unterstellst hier also einem Großteil der Leuten, das sie gekauft sind, weil du keine große Kenntnis besitzt, weshalb diese User solche Empfehlungen verbreiten? 

Auch ich kenne mich kaum aus mit Netzteilen bzw. deren Elektronik und habe früher selbst 4 NTs von BQ gehabt, welche allesamt nach 1-2 Jahren den Geist aufgaben; jedoch lese ich auch die Testberichte verschiedener Leute hier im Forum und auf anderen Webseiten und dort wird selbst mir NT-Noob verständlich erklärt, weshalb dieses und jenes Netzteil besser ist.

Daher würd ich dich gerne bitten, mit deinen haltlosen, unkonstruktiven und polemischen Unterstellungen aufzuhören. Mag sein, das es ein paar User gibt, die auffallend viel BQ bevorzugen, aber so ist es im Grafikkarten- und CPU-Bereich tagtäglich.

*Außerdem gibt es bei Berichten immer zwei Seiten: Ein Hersteller stellt gute Hardware her und wird über den Klee gelobt, oder ein Hersteller produziert den größten Mist und das wird dann auch in den News ausgeschlachtet. Dazwischen sammeln sich die "normalen" Hersteller und Produzenten bei denen es eine Ausfallquote von 2% gibt (plagativ aus der Luft gegriffen ) und darüber wird nicht berichtet.*


----------



## ebastler (10. Mai 2015)

Wenn ich von jemandem voreingenommen bin, dann von Cooler Master, ich habe mich in das V550SM verliebt^^ Anderer Lüfter und das wäre der E10 Killer gewesen, mMn. Der originale ist leider mau. Und das ist mein Kritikpunkt an fast jedem Netzteil, das nicht von BeQuiet ist. Der Lüfter. Alle verbauen so einen Yate Loon Rotz, der schleift oder Sonstiges macht, das ich nicht will...


----------



## Nuallan (10. Mai 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Das kommt drauf an wie man "gut" definiert. Wenn es reicht, dass der Rechner startet und alle Komponenten Strom bekommen dann sind wohl die allermeisten Netzteile erst einmal "gut". Wenn es dann an Schutzschaltungen, sinnvolle Rail-Verteilung, Lautstärke und Elko-Bestückung / Verarbeitungsqualität geht dann ändert sich das Bild. Was nicht bedeuten soll, dass nur BQ brauchbare Netzteile baut bauen lässt. (die haben auch genug Schrott im Programm)



Schutzschaltungen sind wichtig, klar. Aber soweit ich weiß, haben auch andere Hersteller heutzutage gute und ausreichende Schutzschaltungen. Ausreichend reicht meist, wie der Name schon sagt, aus. Besser geht immer, aber ich wüsste nicht in welchem Kaufberatungs-Forenteil sonst immer gleich die teuerste Premium-Marke empfohlen wird.. 


FrozenPie schrieb:


> Wird doch nach P/L empfohlen
> z.B. das LC9550 wird häufig empfohlen. Die meisten die einfach sagen "Neues NT? Nimm das E10!" sind die die nur das aufgrund seiner häufigen Nennung kennen und sich damit auf der sicheren Seite fühlen, weil sie keine Motivation, Zeit oder sonstiges haben um sich mit NTs auseinander zu setzen



Man muss natürlich auch mal was anderes empfehlen, sonst wäre das etwas auffällig.  Man kann davon ausgehen, dass falls es diese Leute gibt, sie wissen was sie tun, denn immerhin ist es ihr Job. Und natürlich gibt es auch viele Mitschwimmer. Je öfter BeQuiet empfohlen wird, desto öfter wird BeQuiet empfohlen..



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nur, wenn man selbst keine Ahnung hat da die Theorie auszupacken, Stefan und Thresh usw. wären von BQ gekauft ist völliger Unsinn.



Deine Unterstellung, ich würde Thresh und Stefan beschuldigen ist mal wieder komplett daneben, weil ich keine Namen genannt habe. Ich finde es sogar eher unwahrscheinlich, dass die "großen" Leute was damit zu tun haben. Also bitte hör auf so einen Schwachsinn zu verbreiten.


----------



## facehugger (10. Mai 2015)

Tresh, wir sollten mal deine Bankdaten checken *@Nuallan:* hmmm, solche Behauptungen sind immer schwer zu beweisen. Meist wird hier halt in dem aufgezeigten Preisrahmen des TE`s das beste für`s Geld empfohlen. Und wenn BeQuiet mit dem E10 aktuell eben die Krone innehat, dann ist das ebenso. Ich würde z.B. auch viel lieber deutlich mehr CPU`s von AMD empfehlen, aber das bessere ist nunmal des guten Feind.

Achja, gleich mal das Konto prüfen, ob Intel schon überwiesen hat PS: ich verlinke zwar meist das beste P/L-Verhältnis, aber gerade bei Netzteilen/Grakas bemühe ich mich meist auch andere/empfehlenswerte Alternativen zu nennen. Und ja, es gibt sie durchaus, die anderen brauchbaren Trafos neben dem E10/P10

Gruß


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Mai 2015)

Deswegen steht das "usw." da, es waren einfach beliebige User die viel Netzteilwissen haben, keine Unterstellung. Aber sowas kann man natürlich als Grashalm benutzen um sich rechtzufertigen, ich verstehe das schon. Den meisten hier mitlesenden Usern traue ich aber ohne Weiteres zu dass sie den Sachverhalt richtig erkennen, von daher muss ich mich nicht "zurückrechtfertigen". 

Was die Bezahlungen da angeht mach ich anscheinend irgendwas falsch... da empfiehlt man im Forenleben Hunderte von Produkten und regelt hier noch als Mod dies und das aber irgendwie hab ich noch keinen Euro dafür gesehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Mai 2015)

darksoul6_6_6 schrieb:


> Moin!
> Wollte mal fragen, warum fast IMMER das BQ E10 empfohlen wird!?


Richtig, ärgert mich auch, denn viele gute OC-Boards benötigen 2x 8Pin Stromversorgung und die hat es nicht. Man sollte darum lieber ein DARK POWER PRO 10 empfehlen.


----------



## ebastler (10. Mai 2015)

Nuallan, ich behaupte mal von mir selbst, dass ich ziemlich viel Ahnung von Netzteilen hab. Ich kenne noch recht wenige Modelle persönlich, aber wenn ich ein Netzteil vor mir hab, kann ich dank guter Elektronikkenntnisse sehr schnell sagen, was es taugt. Ich lese hier fast jeden Netzteilthread mit, und kann dir sagen, dass sich die BeQuiet Empfehlungen auf genau zwei Gruppen beschränken:
-"Ich habe wenig Ahnung, aber da das alle empfehlen, wird es sicher gut sein, und alles Andere Mist. Ich will dem was empfehlen, das sicher gut geht, empfehle ich ein BeQuiet"
-Die, die wirklich Ahnung haben.

Uns interessieren letztere, oder? Ich kenne inzwischen die Meisten davon (viele auch von Skype etc) und kann dir versichern, dass davon keiner gekauft ist. Sie empfehlen, was sie für gut halten. Und sobald Lautstärke ein Kriterium ist, führt an BeQuiet nunmal (noch) kaum ein Weg vorbei. Ich setze eben große Hoffnungen auf Cooler Master, technisch finde ich deren aktuelle Enhance Plattform Spitze, wenn da ein guter Lüfter dazukommt, und das Ding den Preis eines E10 kriegt, empfehle ich sicher kein E10 mehr. Aber bei der aktuellen Marktsituation... Leise? E10 oder P10.


----------



## Nuallan (10. Mai 2015)

facehugger schrieb:


> *@Nuallan:* hmmm, solche Behauptungen sind immer schwer zu beweisen.



Ich würde sagen unmöglich zu beweisen oder zu widerlegen. Das ist ja das schöne an Verschwörungstheorien.. 

Wie gesagt, das ist nur meine Meinung. Ich meide die Kaufberatung eh seit Jahren komplett wegen diesem Thema. Aber als ich den Thread hier gesehen hab musste ich das mal loswerden.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (10. Mai 2015)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Weil dieses Forum (genau wie andere auch) schon seit Jahren von BeQuiet-Lohnschreibern unterwandert ist?
> 
> Bewertungen im Internet - Netz der Lügner - Digital - Süddeutsche.de
> 
> ...



Wenn dass so ist, warte ich immer noch auf mein Gehalt von Be Quiet!.


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2015)

darksoul6_6_6 schrieb:


> Moin!
> Wollte mal fragen, warum fast IMMER das BQ E10 empfohlen wird!?
> Klar...es ist sicher ein sehr gutes Netzteil....aber andere tun es doch auch oder?
> Ich meine wonach geht man denn....nach technischen Details und neuer Technik....oder nach dem, was am Ende bei raus kommt?



Es geht um das Gesamtpaket.
Das E10 bietet aktuelle Technik, gepaart mit einer guten Verarbeitung und Ausstattung und vielen Schutzschaltungen.
Dazu kommt der sehr leise Lüfter und natürlich auch der gute, deutsche Support [den man nicht unterschätzen sollte].



darksoul6_6_6 schrieb:


> Ich meine...wenn ich ein 60-70€ 500-600W Netzteil kaufe....und das einbaue...und alles läuft...
> Welche Vorteile hat denn ein um ca 60€ teureres Netzteil?



Wieso um 60€ teurer?
Das 500 Watt E10 kostet doch keine 130€.



darksoul6_6_6 schrieb:


> Alle anderen Hersteller als BQ werden ja schnell als "Schrott" abgetan.
> Aber warum? Wenn es doch funktioniert???



Wo werden alle anderen Hersteller als Schrott betitelt?
Bitte Beispiele nennen.
Denn sonst ist das nur eine provokante, unhaltbare Aussage.



darksoul6_6_6 schrieb:


> Was erwartet man denn von einem Netzteil? Es sollt doch einfach funktionieren...und das tun doch im Grunde alle....
> Klar...das eine ist evtl lauter als das andere...da verstehe ich auch gewisse Empfehlungen...
> Aber wenn wir die Lautstärke mal weg lassen.....



Du willst also das entscheidende Kriterium weglassen?
Gerade die Lautstärke ist doch sehr wichtig. Ob du nun Teapos oder Nippon Caps drin hast, merkst du als User nicht, aber einen billigen Lüfter, der schon ab Werk klackert, merkst du sofort.
Und gerade in Sachen Lüfter wird eben sehr viel gespart. 



darksoul6_6_6 schrieb:


> Ist es doch vielen denke ich mal wurscht, was im Netzteil abläuft, solange am Ende das rauskommt, was soll--nämlich das der Rechner läuft.
> Und wenn jetzt ALLE anderen Netzteile abrauchen würden, würde doch kein Händler mehr andere Netzteile verkaufen oder?



Die meisten verkaufen die billig Netzteile, denn da haben sie weniger Stress und die hat auch jeder vorrätig.
Schau dich mal bei den Kundenrezensionen um. Dort werden MS Tech, Tronje und Co. als gut betitelt, weil man sie einbauen kann. 



Nuallan schrieb:


> Weil dieses Forum (genau wie andere auch) schon seit Jahren von BeQuiet-Lohnschreibern unterwandert ist?



Und das kannst du sicher belegen, oder?



Nuallan schrieb:


> Ich hab mich früher auch immer über die Bequiet-Empfehlungen hier beschwert, aber beweisen kann man eh (fast) nix, und diese Leute werden immer wesentlich mehr Zeit in diese Geschichte stecken als du, um sich rauszureden oder gegenseitig zu decken.



Wieso beschwerst du dich eigentlich bei BeQuiet, wenn kein anderer Hersteller in der Lage ist, leise Netzteile zu bauen und einen Service anbieten kann, wo man sein Netzteil nicht ins Ausland schicken muss?
Beschwere dich also eher bei den anderen Hersteller, denn die können keine wirkliche Alternative anbieten, wenn es darum geht, ein leises Multi Rail Netzteil mit gutem Support und guter Technik für unter 100€ anzubieten.



Nuallan schrieb:


> Das hier ist eines der größten Hardware-Foren überhaupt. Und es ist wesentlich günstiger hier ein paar armseelige Lohnschreiber zu platzieren, als irgendwo teure Werbung zu machen. Es würde mich doch sehr stark wundern, wenn hier nicht alles unterwandert ist.



Kannst du das belegen oder hast Quellen?



Nuallan schrieb:


> Und nein, ich kenne mich mit Netzteilen kaum aus. Das ändert nix daran, dass es viele andere gute Netzteile gibt, die wesentlich günstiger sind. Trotzdem wird hier zu 90% BeQuiet empfohlen, statt wie bei anderen Komponenten nach P/L-Verhältnis.



Du kennst dich also nicht mit Netzteilen aus, meinst aber über die urteilen zu können, die sich mit der Materie befasst haben?
Schon ein starkes Stück, findest du nicht auch? 



facehugger schrieb:


> Tresh, wir sollten mal deine Bankdaten checken



Ich kriege monatlich einen Umschlag. 



facehugger schrieb:


> ich verlinke zwar meist das beste P/L-Verhältnis, aber gerade bei Netzteilen/Grakas bemühe ich mich meist auch andere/empfehlenswerte Alternativen zu nennen. Und ja, es gibt sie durchaus



Jeder User kriegt eine individuelle Beratung. Wenn das Budget es zulässt, würde ich natürlich immer ein gutes Netzteil nehmen, bei einem 1000€ Rechner sollte man 10% in das Netzteil investieren.
Macht also 100€ und für 100€ kriegst du nun mal ein E10 mit 500 Watt und das ist nun mal ein gutes Netzteil mit entsprechenden Vorzügen.
Dass es andere Netzteile gibt, die auch brauchbar sind, steht ja außer Frage, aber es geht eben immer um das Gesamtpaket und da ist das E10 im Bereich bis 100€ nun mal kaum zu schlagen.


----------



## facehugger (10. Mai 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Leise? E10 oder P10.


Ne mögliche Alternative: Seasonic G550 PCGH-Edition... Die Lautstärke eines NT`s wird mMn zudem immer überbewertet. Oft sind die restlichen Komponenten des Systems (Gehäuselüfter/CPU-Freezer, Graka) lauter und daher geht der Trafo meist im "Gesamtlärm" eh unter. 

Denn der Großteil der User hat bestimmt keinen "ich hör die Flöhe husten"-Knecht bei sich rumstehn... Kleines Beispiel: mein Fractal Arc 2 mit langsam drehenden Enermax-Luffis samt geregeltem Brocken 2 und GTX970 (die ihre Lüfter im idle abschaltet). Ich tu mich schwer das Seasonic herauszuhören.

Gruß


----------



## Abductee (10. Mai 2015)

Das Seasonic G550 PCGH-Edition war am Anfang ganz interessant.
Da das Netzteil aber praktisch nie zu bekommen war (gelistet, aber Lagernd null) ist es schnell wieder in der Versenkung verschwunden.


----------



## Nazzy (10. Mai 2015)

ist doch gut, wenn das E 10 empfohlen wird


----------



## Cinnayum (10. Mai 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Hauptgrund warum ich viel E10/P10 empfehle? Weil sie die einzigen Netzteile sind, die eine gute Technik mit einem wirklich leisen Lüfter kombinieren. Das kriegt sonst irgendwie kein Hersteller hin.
> Einzig das G550 PCGH Edition fällt mir grad ein, wobei ich mich da aufs Hörensagen verlassen muss.
> 
> Wenn Lautstärke nicht so wichtig ist, empfehle ich auch gerne Anderes. Mein Lieblingsnetzteil momentan ist das hier: https://www.pollin.de/shop/dt/Mjc3O...il_FUJITSU_S26113_E538_V50_02_DPS_500QB_.html
> ...



Nur, dass es ein paar Millimeter zu hoch ist für den Standard-NT-Schacht und ggfs. dadurch entweder gar nicht reinpasst, oder mit dem Mainboard kollidiert. Darauf sollte man hinweisen.
Die Technik da drin ist natürlich (bis auf den lauten Lüfter) ohne Beanstandung.

Das einzige NT, was mir bisher den Dienst quittiert hatte, war ein BQ. Dafür laufen aber andere von dem Hersteller seit Jahren ohne Probleme.
Es gibt ne gute Liste hier (leider kein Sticky) oder im Luxx-Forum mit Empfehlungen für jede Preisklasse.
Wer die nicht findet *hust*, muss sich halt auf das stumpe Nachgeäffe im Forum verlassen.

Die SP sind aber traditionell NT mit sehr sehr hoher Effizienz (bis 93%, obwohl manchmal nur Silber+ Sticker drauf sind). So wirklich falsch macht man mit denen nix.


----------



## ebastler (10. Mai 2015)

facehugger schrieb:


> Ne mögliche Alternative: Seasonic G550 PCGH-Edition... Die Lautstärke eines NT`s wird mMn zudem immer überbewertet. Oft sind die restlichen Komponenten des Systems (Gehäuselüfter/CPU-Freezer, Graka) lauter und daher geht der Trafo meist im "Gesamtlärm" eh unter.
> 
> Denn der Großteil der User hat bestimmt keinen "ich hör die Flöhe husten"-Knecht bei sich rumstehn...
> 
> Gruß


Ich hatte schon ein CS550M und ein V550SM drin, und beide waren mir im Idle viel zu laut. Im Idle sind meine lautesten Lüfter  die 2 NF-F12 Industrials @ 330rpm an der GPU. Da muss Das NT absolut unhörbar sein. Mein altes E9 kriegt das hin, sonst bislang keines, das ich hier hatte. 
Das G550 empfehle ich auch, obwohl ich es noch nie testen durfte... 

Wie gesagt, ich hoffe auf Cooler Master. Habe da schon ein Sample versprochen bekommen, sobald ihr neues NT veröffentlicht wird, und ich glaube, das wird mein E9 endlich ablösen. Ist mir das auch zu laut, teste ich mal das  G550 PCGH. Und wenn alles nichts hilft, dann bleibe ich eben bei BeQuiet und hole ein P11. Würde aber gern mal nen anderen Hersteller ausprobieren.


Edit: OMG, hatte ich im Post zum Delta tatsächlich Mikrometer statt Multimeter geschrieben? Ich hasse die Autokorrektur vom Handy...
Und ja, dass es zu groß ist weiß ich. Steht auch in meinem Review, und ich sage das immer dazu. Naja, die Effizienz ist schon ein gewisser Kritikpunkt, Bronze ist nicht der Hammer (also, Bronze Level, das wurde nie klassifiziert). Aber um das Geld...


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2015)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Schutzschaltungen sind wichtig, klar. Aber soweit ich weiß, haben auch andere Hersteller heutzutage gute und ausreichende Schutzschaltungen. Ausreichend reicht meist, wie der Name schon sagt, aus.



Bei vielen -- meist Single Rail Netzteilen -- wird die 12 Volt Leitung überhaupt nicht überwacht. Hier wird einfach an der Schutzschaltung gespart.
Das Corsair RM ist hier ein Beispielt, oder das Enermax Triathlor Eco. 
Sowas ist einfach inakzeptabel und muss kritisiert werden, denn nur wenn sich die User kritisch damit auseinander setzen und ein Produkt als schlecht abstempeln, wird sich der Hersteller dieser Kritik annehmen und nachbessern.
Und genauso wie ich z.b. das Fehlen von wichtigen Schutzschaltungen kritisiere, kritisiere ich auch veraltete Technik in aktuellen Netzteilen, wie z.B. die Spannungsregulation.



ebastler schrieb:


> Uns interessieren letztere, oder? Ich kenne inzwischen die Meisten davon (viele auch von Skype etc) und kann dir versichern, dass davon keiner gekauft ist. Sie empfehlen, was sie für gut halten. Und sobald Lautstärke ein Kriterium ist, führt an BeQuiet nunmal (noch) kaum ein Weg vorbei. Ich setze eben große Hoffnungen auf Cooler Master, technisch finde ich deren aktuelle Enhance Plattform Spitze, wenn da ein guter Lüfter dazukommt, und das Ding den Preis eines E10 kriegt, empfehle ich sicher kein E10 mehr. Aber bei der aktuellen Marktsituation... Leise? E10 oder P10.



Das ist Enhance. Die kriegen es einfach nicht hin, einen brauchbaren Lüfter einzubauen, war irgendwie schon immer so.
Wenn du einen guten Draht zu Cooler master hast, dann mach doch mal Druck. Immerhin hat die V Serie einen hochwertigen Lüfter drin, wieso sollte der gleiche Lüfter nicht auch bei der VS Serie zum Einsatz kommen?
Die paar Cent, die das Produkt dadurch teurer wird, kann meiner Meinung nach kein Hindernis sein.



Abductee schrieb:


> Das Seasonic G550 PCGH-Edition war beim erscheinen ganz interessant.
> Da das Netzteil praktisch nie zu bekommen war (gelistet, aber Lagernd null) ist es bei vielen schnell wieder aus dem Gedächtnis verschwunden.



Schau mal, was das PCGH Netzteil kostet.
Bei Alternate inzwischen über 100€.
Das E10 ist preiswerter. Hier entscheidet alleine der Preis.


----------



## Nuallan (10. Mai 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und das kannst du sicher belegen, oder?



Nope. Das wüsstest du auch, wenn du meinen Post zu Ende gelesen hättest.



Threshold schrieb:


> Kannst du das belegen oder hast Quellen?



Die Quelle ist meine Meinung, basierend auf jahrelangen Beobachtungen. Das kann und muss ich nicht belegen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Du kennst dich also nicht mit Netzteilen aus, meinst aber über die urteilen zu können, die sich mit der Materie befasst haben?



Jein. Ich beurteile nicht die Qualität der Netzteile, sondern der Empfehlungen. Denn es gibt nachweislich genug andere gute und wesentlich günstiger Netzteile auf dem Markt. Solange PCGH keine News bringt, in der sie erklären, dass bei Netzteilen kein Weg an BeQuiet vorbei führt, solange darf ich ja wohl noch anmerken, dass es ziemlich merkwürdig ist eben fast immer nur diese teure Firma zu empfehlen, oder?


----------



## facehugger (10. Mai 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon ein CS550M und ein V550SM drin, und beide waren mir im Idle viel zu laut. Im Idle sind meine lautesten Lüfter  die 2 NF-F12 Industrials @ 330rpm an der GPU. Da muss Das NT absolut unhörbar sein. Mein altes E9 kriegt das hin, sonst bislang keines, das ich hier hatte.
> Das G550 empfehle ich auch, obwohl ich es noch nie testen durfte...
> 
> Wie gesagt, ich hoffe auf Cooler Master. Habe da schon ein Sample versprochen bekommen, sobald ihr neues NT veröffentlicht wird, und ich glaube, das wird mein E9 endlich ablösen. Ist mir das auch zu laut, teste ich mal das  G550 PCGH. Und wenn alles nichts hilft, dann bleibe ich eben bei BeQuiet und hole ein P11. Würde aber gern mal nen anderen Hersteller ausprobieren.


Du musst wirklich ein gutes Gehör haben. Aber gut, jeder ist da anders empfindlich In meiner Umgebung fällt mein Sys auch nachts bei geschlossenem Fenster kaum auf. Lautlos ist es nicht, keine Frage aber ich bin zufrieden, was die Lautstärke angeht...

Na dann hoffe ich auch mal auf Coolermasters neuen/leisen Trafo. Denn Abwechslung ist das halbe Leben

Gruß


----------



## Atent123 (10. Mai 2015)

Um auf die Frage zurück zu kommen.
Bequite ist ein Label und kein Hersteller. 
Klar kann man Uranstäbe mit bloßen Händen anfassen allerdings sinkt die lebenszeit dadurch enorm. Klar kann man eim Auto ohne Airbags und Anschnallgurte fahren allerdings bist du wen es dann zu einem Unfall kommt Matsch.
Was glaubst du den warum bei OEM fertig PCs nur hochwertige Netzteile von Liteone Delta Fsp und co verbaut werden
Richtig weil die keinen bock haben das regelmäßig PCs in die RMA kommen die durch fehlende Schutzschaltungen einen Totalschaden haben.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Mai 2015)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Denn es gibt nachweislich genug andere gute und wesentlich günstiger Netzteile auf dem Markt.



Ich bin auf Beispiele gespannt.

Welche Netzteile sind es, die zum Preis eines E10 500 die gleiche oder bessere technische Qualität bieten und nicht lauter sind?
Wenn es diese gibt werden sie hier empfohlen werden.

Tipp: FrozenPie hat in Post #4 schon die möglichen Kandidaten genannt die auch in Empfehlungen immer weider auftauchen (einige aufgrund des P/L, nicht direkt wegen der Technik). Wenn du noch weitere kennst gerne.


----------



## CL4P-TP (10. Mai 2015)

Wärst du so freundlich uns ein paar Alternativen zu nennen die dem E10 gleichwertig sind- oder besser?


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2015)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Jein. Ich beurteile nicht die Qualität der Netzteile, sondern der Empfehlungen. Denn es gibt nachweislich genug andere gute und wesentlich günstiger Netzteile auf dem Markt. Solange PCGH keine News bringt, in der sie erklären, dass bei Netzteilen kein Weg an BeQuiet vorbei führt, solange darf ich ja wohl noch anmerken, dass es ziemlich merkwürdig ist eben fast immer nur diese teure Firma zu empfehlen, oder?



Nenne mir 5 Netzteile, die mit einem E10 500 Watt gleichziehen können. 
Also Multi Rail, Leiser Lüfter, Deutscher Support, aktuelle Technik, entsprechende Ausstattung. Maximal 90€ teuer.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Mai 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bei vielen -- meist Single Rail Netzteilen -- wird die 12 Volt Leitung überhaupt nicht überwacht. Hier wird einfach an der Schutzschaltung gespart.


Ich habe ja von Netzteilen nachweislich überhaupt keine Ahnung, bin hier aber wieder einmal verwundert. Ich hätte erwartet, dass jede einzelne Leitung abgesichert wird. Das ist wohl zuviel der Hoffnung. Aber ganz ohne Schutzschaltung geht das gar nicht. Naja, oder man muss einen Totalverlust einkalkulieren. Mir ist in ca. 30 Jahren intensivem Rechnernutzen noch nie etwas kaputt gegangen. Aber das ist immer schwer übertragbar und ohne wirkliche Aussage. Trotzdem bin ich darum bei dem ganzen Thema möglicher Scgäden immer tiefenentspannt.


----------



## CL4P-TP (10. Mai 2015)

Wieso "teure" Sicherungschips verbauen wenn es auch billig geht? So funktioniert nun mal der Kapitalismus.


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2015)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich habe ja von Netzteilen nachweislich überhaupt keine Ahnung, bin hier aber wieder einmal verwundert. Ich hätte erwartet, dass jede einzelne Leitung abgesichert wird. Das ist wohl zuviel der Hoffnung. Aber ganz ohne Schutzschaltung geht das gar nicht. Naja, oder man muss einen Totalverlust einkalkulieren. Mir ist in ca. 30 Jahren intensivem Rechnernutzen noch nie etwas kaputt gegangen. Aber das ist immer schwer übertragbar und ohne wirkliche Aussage. Trotzdem bin ich darum bei dem ganzen Thema möglicher Scgäden immer tiefenentspannt.



Das Lepa MaxBron ist auch so ein Kandidat.
Da geht die 12 Volt Leitung unter Last runter auf 9 Volt, aber das Netzteil powert weiter. 
Oder das Thermaltake Germany Serie. Da liefert das 530 Watt Modell 950 Watt und die Ripplewerte sind schon außerhalb des Sonnensystems.


----------



## Pu244 (10. Mai 2015)

Das Listan hier bezahlte Schreiberlinge plaziert hat läßt sich recht einfach wiederlegen:
Das Dark Power Pro P10 mit 850W aufwärtswurde hier, offenbar völlig zu unrecht, Jarhelang verrissen weil es angeblich Single Rail sien soll. Wenn hier ein bezahlter Schreiber unterwegs hätte er versucht die Sache klar zu stellen und BeQuiet auch die Kontrolle über das Hochleistungssegment zu ermöglichen. Bisher ist da eher wenig passiert, erst vor ein paar Monaten hat jemand diesen Irrtum, der Listan vermutlich zigtausend € Umsatz gekostet hat, in einem Thread ausgeräumt. Peinlich für das Forum (auch ich bin davon ausgegangen das das DPP P10 ab 850W Single Rail ist.

Desweiteren würden bezahlte Schreiber versuchen möglichst teutre Netzteile mit extrem viel Leistung abzusetzen, hier ist das Gegenteil der Fall, ich wurde für meine Meinung hier fast gelyncht weil ich denke das man sich 100-200W in der Hinterhand behalten sollte und mehr nicht schaden kann (außer Single Rail und schlechtere OCP und ineffektivere PFC).

Zwei Punkte die gegen deine These sprechen.



Nuallan schrieb:


> Schutzschaltungen sind wichtig, klar. Aber soweit ich weiß, haben auch andere Hersteller heutzutage gute und ausreichende Schutzschaltungen. Ausreichend reicht meist, wie der Name schon sagt, aus. Besser geht immer, aber ich wüsste nicht in welchem Kaufberatungs-Forenteil sonst immer gleich die teuerste Premium-Marke empfohlen wird..



Komisch mMn ist Seasonic die teuerste Marke, die werden aber aufgrund von Singlerail fast nie empfohlen. Ein Großteil der Marken hat sowohl Preiswerte/Billge Produkte im Angebot als auch eine Premium Serie (BeQuiet,Seasonic,Antec,Corsair, SuperFlower usw.).


----------



## facehugger (10. Mai 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nenne mir 5 Netzteile, die mit einem E10 500 Watt gleichziehen können.
> Also Multi Rail, Leiser Lüfter, Deutscher Support, aktuelle Technik, entsprechende Ausstattung. Maximal 90€ teuer.


Deutscher Support? Hoecker, Sie sind raus

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2015)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Das Listan hier bezahlte Schreiberlinge plaziert hat läßt sich recht einfach wiederlegen:
> Das Dark Power Pro P10 mit 850W aufwärtswurde hier, offenbar völlig zu unrecht, Jarhelang verrissen weil es angeblich Single Rail sien soll.



Wer sagte denn, dass es Single Rail ist?
Das ist doch Quatsch. Das hat 4 Rails. Das kannst du sehr leicht überprüfen.



facehugger schrieb:


> Deutscher Support? Hoecker, Sie sind raus
> 
> Gruß



Deutschsprachiger Support würde mir ja schon reichen. 
Ist bei Corsair aber nicht so einfach.


----------



## CL4P-TP (10. Mai 2015)

Seasonic neigt leider dazu laute Luffis zu verbauen, aber zum Glück haben die den Fehler beim PCGH-Modell ausgebügelt.


----------



## FrozenPie (10. Mai 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Oder das Thermaltake Germany Serie. Da liefert das 530 Watt Modell 950 Watt und die Ripplewerte sind schon außerhalb des Sonnensystems.


Ganz zu schweigen von Spannungswerten 
Die 12V klebt irgendwo bei annähernd 6V und die 5V erreicht fast die 7V. Abgeschaltet hat das Netzteil nur weil die UVP auf 3.3V gegriffen hat, da diese fast die 2V erreichte, während UVP auf 12V, OPP, OCP und OVP auf 5V Däumchen gedreht haben 




Threshold schrieb:


> Wer sagte denn, dass es Single Rail ist?
> Das ist doch Quatsch. Das hat 4 Rails. Das kannst du sehr leicht überprüfen.


Ich denke er meinte eher, dass das NT sich aufgrund der typisch hohen SeaSonic-Absicherung ähnlich wie ein Single-Rail verhält wie das TPC-550 oder G-550


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2015)

Auch wieder ein Punkt. Was nützt die Schutzschaltung, wenn sie nicht greift?


----------



## Nuallan (10. Mai 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Welche Netzteile sind es, die zum Preis eines E10 500 die gleiche oder bessere technische Qualität bieten und nicht lauter sind?





Threshold schrieb:


> Nenne mir 5 Netzteile, die mit einem E10 500 Watt gleichziehen können.
> Also Multi Rail, Leiser Lüfter, Deutscher Support, aktuelle Technik, entsprechende Ausstattung. Maximal 90€ teuer.



Kann ich nicht, und darum geht es auch gar nicht. Ihr beide könnt oder wollt mein Problem nicht verstehen. Es geht darum, dass es günstigere, ausreichende Netzteile gibt. Wenn man das Maximum will, dann führt wohl kein Weg am teuren BeQuiet vorbei. Aber wer brauch schon das Maximum? Fast niemand. Wann wird Bequiet empfohlen? Fast immer. Problem verstanden? 

Aber um doch mal unwissenderweise eins in den Raum zu werfen: Cooler Master G550M 550W ATX 2.31 (RS-550-AMAAB1) in Netzteile & USV: Netzteile | heise online Preisvergleich

Darüber bin ich vor ein paar Tagen gestolpert. Was ist an diesem Netzteil nicht ausreichend?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Mai 2015)

Pu244 schrieb:


> ... ich wurde für meine Meinung hier fast gelyncht weil ich denke das man sich 100-200W in der Hinterhand behalten sollte und mehr nicht schaden kann


Ich lynch Dich nicht, ich seh das auch so, einfach weil die Wirkungsgrade bei Volllast merklich abnehmen und bei ca. 50% Nennleistung in der Regel optimal sind. Der Idle Wirkungsgrad ist mir absolut egal, denn meine Rechner arbeiten in der Regel richtig. Aber ich verstehe die Argumente, gerade der Schutzschaltung und halte mich bei dem Thema zurück, auch wenn ich hier und da gerne 50W mehr empfehlen würde.


----------



## Atent123 (10. Mai 2015)

Hat es Sinn zu hoffen das das DPP 11 von Delta kommen wird ?


----------



## FrozenPie (10. Mai 2015)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Aber um doch mal unwissenderweise eins in den Raum zu werfen: Cooler Master G550M 550W ATX 2.31 (RS-550-AMAAB1) in Netzteile & USV: Netzteile | heise online Preisvergleich


Jo nur JunFu und CapXon-Caps und Sicherungen die nicht greifen (Schaltet erst bei 9V auf der 12V-Rail ab, obwohl das Gerät DC-DC hat, was für eine unterirdische Spannungsregelung spricht ), dazu ein sehr schlechter Lüfter der max. 1-3 Jahre hält 




Atent123 schrieb:


> Hat es Sinn zu hoffen das das DPP 11 von Delta kommen wird ?


Wurde schon bestätigt das durchgehend FSP als Fertiger zuständig ist


----------



## ebastler (10. Mai 2015)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht, und darum geht es auch gar nicht. Ihr beide könnt oder wollt mein Problem nicht verstehen. Es geht darum, dass es günstigere, ausreichende Netzteile gibt. Wenn man das Maximum will, dann führt wohl kein Weg am teuren BeQuiet vorbei. Aber wer brauch schon das Maximum? Fast niemand. Wann wird Bequiet empfohlen? Fast immer. Problem verstanden?
> 
> Aber um doch mal unwissenderweise eins in den Raum zu werfen: Cooler Master G550M 550W ATX 2.31 (RS-550-AMAAB1) in Netzteile & USV: Netzteile | heise online Preisvergleich
> 
> Darüber bin ich vor ein paar Tagen gestoßen. Was ist an diesem Netzteil nicht ausreichend?



Lauter, schlechtere Kondensatoren (-> weniger Lebensdauer), weniger Effizienz (-> mehr Stromkosten).
Antwort genug?^^


----------



## keinnick (10. Mai 2015)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich lynch Dich nicht, ich seh das auch so, einfach weil die Wirkungsgrade bei Volllast merklich abnehmen und bei ca. 50% Nennleistung in der Regel optimal sind.



Naja, "merklich" würde ich nicht sagen. Oder ist das hier für Dich ein merklicher Unterschied? http://www.hardwareluxx.de/images/s...quiet-p10-550w/bequiet_p10-550w_effizienz.png


----------



## CL4P-TP (10. Mai 2015)

CWT baut nichts brauchbares, da ist das keine Ausnahme.


----------



## FrozenPie (10. Mai 2015)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber ich verstehe die Argumente, gerade der Schutzschaltung und halte mich bei dem Thema zurück, auch wenn ich hier und da gerne 50W mehr empfehlen würde.



Kommt aber auch immer drauf an bei welchem Netzteil man mehr Watt empfiehlt 
Das E10 als 600W zu empfehlen wäre nichts als Geldverschwendung da diese absolut identisch sind, außer dass vielleicht die Absicherung auf jeder Rail etwas später greift. Zu viel Watt für eine Karte und zu wenig Power auf den Rails für zwei. Beim P10 ist es wieder so, dass die 550W und 650W bis auf einen Filtercap identisch sind und selbst das P10 550W über 700W Gesamt liefern kann, was aufgrund der stabilen Spannungen und der auf den Rails guten Absicherungen auch kein Problem darstellt weshalb das 650W auch quasi Geldverschwendung ist


----------



## Pu244 (10. Mai 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Ganz zu schweigen von Spannungswerten
> Die 12V klebt irgendwo bei annähernd 6V und die 5V erreicht fast die 7V. Abgeschaltet hat das Netzteil nur weil die UVP auf 3.3V gegriffen hat, da diese fast die 2V erreichte, während UVP auf 12V, OPP, OCP und OVP auf 5V Däumchen gedreht haben



Ich nenne die Funktion "Flexirail", damit kann man Geräte betreiben die so normalerweise nicht zugänglich sind, mit der 12V Schiene konnte man meines Wissens 9V Geräte betreiben und sich so die 9V Blöcke sparen, mit der 5V Schiene konnte man den Gameboy Classic betreiben und die 3,3V Leitung konnte einzellige Bleiakkus laden. Welches Netzteil kann das sonst?



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Ich denke er meinte eher, dass das NT sich aufgrund der typisch hohen SeaSonic-Absicherung ähnlich wie ein Single-Rail verhält wie das TPC-550 oder G-550



Und genau das hat sich als falsch herausgestellt, die Absicherung war sogar empfindlicher als die das DPP P10 550W und damit war die Warnung vor dem Netzteil nicht mehr zu halten. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...wieso-hier-relativ-unbeliebt.html#post7295150


----------



## FrozenPie (10. Mai 2015)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Und genau das hat sich als falsch herausgestellt, die Absicherung war sogar empfindlicher als die das DPP P10 550W und damit war die Warnung vor dem Netzteil nicht mehr zu halten.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...wieso-hier-relativ-unbeliebt.html#post7295150



Hab ich ja auch nicht bestritten, ich wollte nur nochmal die Streitfrage wiederholen, damit es jeder versteht


----------



## Nuallan (10. Mai 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Jo nur JunFu und CapXon-Caps und Sicherungen die nicht greifen (Schaltet erst bei 9V auf der 12V-Rail ab, obwohl das Gerät DC-DC hat, was für eine unterirdische Spannungsregelung spricht ), dazu ein sehr schlechter Lüfter der max. 1-3 Jahre hält



Also ist es nun ausreichend oder nicht, wenn man nicht vor hat es 5 Jahre in einem Server zu betreiben? Dieser Test sagt, dass es auf jeden Fall ausreichend ist:

Fazit und Kaufempfehlung - Weder Gold noch Platin, aber gut: Vier preiswerte Bronze-Netzteile im Test



ebastler schrieb:


> weniger Effizienz (-> mehr Stromkosten).



Schon lustig, bei Grakas stört das kaum wen, aber hier schon? 



ebastler schrieb:


> Lauter, schlechtere Kondensatoren (-> weniger Lebensdauer)



Wie viel weniger? Sowas in der Größenordnung nur 10 statt 20 Jahre? So wie ich das sehe ist das Netzteil auf jeden Fall "ausreichend". Und lauter als BeQuiet (!) darf man schon mal sein für den Preis, finde ich..


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Mai 2015)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Wenn man das Maximum will, dann führt wohl kein Weg am teuren BeQuiet vorbei.



Doch, genau dann schon. Denn da gibts besseres als BQ (etwa ein HCP).

Was das "billiger reicht" angeht: Ja, tut es. Aber dann gehe ich auch nicht in ein Extreme-Forum zur Beratung wenn ich ein 08/15-Gerät haben will, dann kann ich auch innen BlödiaMarkt rennen.

Wenn hier jemand sagt dass ihm das E10 zu teuer ist werden ja auch alternativen wie ein LC9550 und vergleichbares vorgeschlagen, wir gehen nur eben wenn nichts angegeben ist vom TE (was die Regel ist) davon aus, dass wir wirklich gute Geräte empfehlen, runtergehen kann man auf Wunsch des Käufers immer noch. Eine Erklörung warum wir das empfehlen was da steht bekommt ein Interessent ja ebenfalls - er kann selbst entscheiden ob ihm das Qualitätsplus den Aufpreis wert ist oder nicht.



Nuallan schrieb:


> Wie viel weniger? Sowas in der Größenordnung nur 10 statt 20 Jahre?



Wenn man Glück hat 7 statt 10, wenn man Pech hat 2 statt 10 - nur zur Größenordnung. Dazu gibts keine pauschalantwort, es gibt immer Geräte mit sehr guten Caps die 2 Jahre oder 20 Jahre halten und dasselbe mit schlechten Caps (deswegen ja immer die schreienden Einzelberichte "Mein Billig-NT geht sein 10 Jahren!!!eins" oder "Mein E10 ist kauptt! Sch*** BQ!!11". Nur ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit bei schlechten höher dass sie deutlich früher sterben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Mai 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Naja, "merklich" würde ich nicht sagen. Oder ist das hier für Dich ein merklicher Unterschied? http://www.hardwareluxx.de/images/s...quiet-p10-550w/bequiet_p10-550w_effizienz.png


Danke, da hat sich ja auch viel geändert, früher ging das "hinten" wieder weiter in den Keller. Immer diese alten Bedenkenträger. mit ihren alten Geschichten. Also fällt das Argument auch flach. Man lernt und lernt und lernt.... 
:http://www.hardwareluxx.de/images/stories/galleries/reviews/nt-roundup-650w-feb15/effizienzkurve.png


----------



## FrozenPie (10. Mai 2015)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Also ist es nun ausreichend oder nicht, wenn man nicht vor hat es 5 Jahre in einem Server zu betreiben? Dieser Test sagt, dass es auf jeden Fall ausreichend ist:
> 
> Fazit und Kaufempfehlung - Weder Gold noch Platin, aber gut: Vier preiswerte Bronze-Netzteile im Test
> [...]
> Wie viel weniger? Sowas in der Größenordnung nur 10 statt 20 Jahre? So wie ich das sehe ist das Netzteil auf jeden Fall "ausreichend". Und lauter als BeQuiet (!) darf man schon mal sein für den Preis, finde ich..




Wenn du dein Netzteil alle 1-3 Jahre wegen nem kaputten Lüfter austauschen willst und dir die nicht vorhandenen Sicherungen egal sind, dann ja 

Schlechtere Kondensatoren in der Größenordnung von 1-3 Jahren


----------



## ebastler (10. Mai 2015)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Schon lustig, bei Grakas stört das kaum wen, aber hier schon?


Guter Punkt. Aber wenn 20€ mehr oder weniger gleich mal 25W unter Last ausmachen, dann ist das doch ein sehr deutlicher Unterschied, oder?
Wären 5% Effizienzunterschied bei 500W Aufnahme. Macht bei 2h am Tag wenig aus, gebe ich zu, und dauert wohl länger als eine Netzteillebensspanne, bis der Preis wieder drin ist.
Macht eher bei 24/7 laufenden Systemen was aus. Wenn mein PC mal 1-2 Wochen am Stück durchfaltet, macht das allein in der Zeit schonmal 5kWh Unterschied aus.

Zudem: Höhere Effizienz -> Weniger Hitzeentwicklung -> weniger Lautstärke. Habe gestern zwei Netzteile getestet, eins hat 80+ Silber, eins 80+.
Nach der Selben Zeit mit der selben Last kam aus dem 80+ Silber NT kein fühlbarer Luftstrom und das NT war kalt. Aus dem 80+ Gerät kam fühlbar warme Luft, ein fühlbarer Luftstrom, und das NT Gehäuse war warm.



Nuallan schrieb:


> Wie viel weniger? Sowas in der Größenordnung nur 10 statt 20 Jahre? So wie ich das sehe ist das Netzteil auf jeden Fall "ausreichend". Und lauter als BeQuiet (!) darf man schon mal sein für den Preis, finde ich..


Vielleicht solltest du mal lesen, was ich schreibe, und nicht nur einen Beitrag zitieren? Ich empfehle BeQuiet, wenn es _*leise sein soll*_.
Das kann nämlich außer BeQuiet kaum ein Hersteller so wirklich.
Wenn dir die Lautstärke egal ist, gibt es genug gute Alternativen. Zum Beispiel mein 15€ 500W Fujitsu, das gerade meinen 3D Drucker versorgt.
Aber eine _*Alternative*_ zum E10 ist das von dir genannte nicht, da gibt es einfach nichts, das in jedem Punkt ebenbürtig ist.

EDIT: Vergessen, auf Kondensatoren einzugehen... Eher 10 Jahre (gute Elkos), 5 Jahre (mittelmäßige) oder 2-3 Jahre(gammlige) , je nach dem. Ganz grob geschätzt. Hängt auch viel von der Verwendung und deinem Glück ab.
Je billiger Bauteile sind, desto größer wird die Serienstreuung.


----------



## Atent123 (10. Mai 2015)

In OEMs PCs werden noch wesentlich hochwertigere NTs von Delta und Liteone verbaut als es das E10
Das machen die um die RMA Rate niedrig zu halten und glaube mir das ein große Konzern nicht mehr Geld ausgibbt wen es nicht nötig ist.

Was die Grakas angeht.
Der Unterschied zwischen der 970 und der 290 beträgt ja navh custom auch nur 27-35 Watt und da zahlt man wesentlich mehr als Aufpreis und hat auch noch weniger V-Ram.


----------



## Pu244 (10. Mai 2015)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Also ist es nun ausreichend oder nicht, wenn man nicht vor hat es 5 Jahre in einem Server zu betreiben? Dieser Test sagt, dass es auf jeden Fall ausreichend ist:



Der Punkt ist nicht ob ein Netzteil ausreichend ist sondern welches das jeweils beste für den jeweiligen Einsatz und das verlangte Geld ist. Wenn Nachteile vorhanden sind müssen diese durch Vorteile wettgemacht werden und bei Fehlerhaften Schutzschaltungen müßte sich der Hersteller eine ganze Menge einfallen lassen um das zu kompensieren. Es gibt eine Menge Gerümpel auf dem Markt das den PC zum laufen bekommen kann, hier stellt sich die Frage wer kann es am besten?



Nuallan schrieb:


> Schon lustig, bei Grakas stört das kaum wen, aber hier schon?



Wie bei Netzteilen muß der Hersteller für seine Nachteile dann etwas bieten, mehr Rohleistung oder RAM, PhysX oä., Gratisspiele oder auch einfach einen ordentlichen Rabatte der die Kosten für den Strom mehr als nur aufwiegt. Kann er das nicht sollte man natürlich die Konkurrenz nehmen, genau wie bei Netzteilen und allem anderen.



Nuallan schrieb:


> Wie viel weniger? Sowas in der Größenordnung nur 10 statt 20 Jahre? So wie ich das sehe ist das Netzteil auf jeden Fall "ausreichend". Und lauter als BeQuiet (!) darf man schon mal sein für den Preis, finde ich..



Bei der großen Kondensatorpest war der ganze No Name Müll nach teilweise schon 1-2 Jahren hin, ich hab da noch ein Board mit geplatzen Kondensatoren das sogar noch funktioniert. Darüber wie die Sache  heute ist läßt sich streiten, ob man wirklich japanische Markenkondensatoren braucht oder ob die Taiwanesen nun die richtige Formel geklaut haben und man auch damit gut fährt. Tatsache ist: der Ruf der Taiwanesen ist im Eimer, wirklich belastbare Studien habe ich noch nicht gesehen, folglich sind gute Kondensatoren von Vorteil.


----------



## Nuallan (10. Mai 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Wenn du dein Netzteil alle 1-3 Jahre wegen nem kaputten Lüfter austauschen willst und dir die nicht vorhandenen Sicherungen egal sind, dann ja



Nicht vorhandene Sicherungen? Welche denn? Tom's Hardware scheibt.. 





> alle wichtigen Schaltungen sind hochwertig und vor allem vollständig ausgeführt


 .. und es sei ein "Leisetreter" mit 5 Jahren Garantie. Also ich würde es immer noch kaufen.


----------



## FrozenPie (10. Mai 2015)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Nicht vorhandene Sicherungen? Welche denn? Tom's Hardware scheibt..



Ja sie schreiben, dass es vorhanden ist, nur greifen tut sie nicht. Das NT schaltet erst bei weiter Überlast ab, da eine OCP zwar vorhanden ist, aber nicht auf der 12V-Leitung. Deshalb sackt der Spannungswert auch auf 9V ab bevor es abschaltet -> UVP greift ebenfalls nicht 

Hier mal ein Zitat aus dem Test der baugleichen 450W-Variante:


			
				Luxx schrieb:
			
		

> Laut Cooler Master sollen alle wichtigen Schutzschaltungen mit an Bord sein: OCP, OPP, OVP, SCP und OTP. Auf den Nebenspannungen führt eine Last von ca. 35 Ampere zur sofortigen Abschaltung. Auf 12 Volt scheint hingegen keine OCP vorhanden zu sein. Bei 50 Ampere sackt die Spannung auf 10,5 Volt ab, bis zur Abschaltung bei ca. 56 Ampere fällt sie dann auf 9 Volt ab.


Quelle

9V auf der 12V-Schiene trotz DC-DC-Wandlung spricht für mich stark gegen gute Qualität (CWT halt)


----------



## ebastler (10. Mai 2015)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Nicht vorhandene Sicherungen? Welche denn? Tom's Hardware scheibt..  .. und es sei ein "Leisetreter" mit 5 Jahren Garantie. Also ich würde es immer noch kaufen.


Das ist auch ein mehr oder weniger solides Netzteil mit einem guten P/L Verhältnis. Habe es auch schon empfohlen.

Aber eben keine Alternative zu einem E10. Das ist, wie wenn jemand einen Audi kaufen will, und du fragst, warum er keinen Fiat Punto nimmt, der sei billiger. Es gibt genug Leute, die mit dem Punto glücklich werden, aber wer einen Audi sucht, der wird damit nicht zufrieden sein. 

Es sind zwei Geräte aus verschiedenen Preisklassen, das macht keins von Beiden schlecht. Aber es gibt Unterschiede, die den Preis des E10 durchaus berechtigen, und auch die Tatsache, dass das E10 empfohlen wird. Gerade ab einem gewissen Gesamtbudget machen die 20-30€ auf oder ab nichts mehr aus.
Wenn du das Geld hast, dir um 10Mio € eine Villa zu kaufen, und fragst, welches Auto du dazukaufen sollst, um es davor zu parken empfehle ich halt auch eher den Audi als den Fiat.

Der Vergleich hinkt etwas, ich gebe es zu, aber vielleicht macht er etwas klarer, was ich meine.


----------



## darksoul6_6_6 (10. Mai 2015)

Uiuiuiui...da habe ich ja was angezettelt lol
Also ich wollte nie behaupten, dass Leute dafür bezahlt werden oder so.
Ich habe mich evtl auch nicht perfekt ausgedrückt.

Mal sehr einfach ausgedrückt:
Ich kaufe ein Netzteil für 60-70€ -> Rechner läuft mit aktueller Hardware und macht was er soll
Ich kaufe ein Netzteil für 90-100€ -> Rechner läuft mit aktuleller Hardware und macht was er soll

Wo ist denn jetzt für mich der benefit von dem teureren Netzteil?
Ob jetzt neuere oder ältere Technik verbaut ist, merke ich ja nicht.
Und was intern an Spannung abfällt oder nicht, fällt mir ja auch nicht auf.
Und nicht jeder will ein absolutes silent system 

Ich hoffe ihr merkt was mach meine.
Ich habe von einem sagen wir mal "premium" Netzteil primär keinen Vorteil.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Mai 2015)

darksoul6_6_6 schrieb:


> Ob jetzt neuere oder ältere Technik verbaut ist, merke ich ja nicht.
> Und was intern an Spannung abfällt oder nicht, fällt mir ja auch nicht auf.



Es sei denn, du hast Komponenten eingebaut, die ein entsprechend hochwertiges NT erfordern (besonders wenn übertaktet werden soll da dann Peaks weit größer werden - etwa bei einer GTX980) und dein PC wenn du dein Spiel startest einfach ausgeht (oder im Falle extrem billiger NTs eben nicht aus sondern kaputtgeht). Das bemerkst du wahrscheinlich. 

Natürlich ist das die Ausnahme und für weniger opulente Hardware oder wenn man alles brav innerhalb der Spec betreibt auch nicht nötig - aber dafür gibts ja die anderen Empfehlungen wenns mit Gewalt billiger sein muss.


----------



## Atent123 (10. Mai 2015)

darksoul6_6_6 schrieb:


> Uiuiuiui...da habe ich ja was angezettelt lol
> Also ich wollte nie behaupten, dass Leute dafür bezahlt werden oder so.
> Ich habe mich evtl auch nicht perfekt ausgedrückt.
> 
> ...



Doch deine Komponenten halten länger und ohne funktionierende Schutzschaltungen kann dir auch mal deine ganze PC kaputt gehen .
Ich verweise nochmals das deshalb in jedem OEM PC teure Nts verbaut werde .


----------



## ebastler (10. Mai 2015)

Und vergiss nicht die Lautstärke 
Für ein unhörbares Netzteil würde ich gerne auch einen Aufpreis zahlen!


----------



## keinnick (10. Mai 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Und vergiss nicht die Lautstärke
> Für ein unhörbares Netzteil würde ich gerne auch einen Aufpreis zahlen!



Das darf man aber auch nicht verallgemeinern. Nicht jeder legt da gesteigerten Wert drauf und Lautstärke empfindet jeder anders (störend). Wenn jemand eine Graka im Referenzdesign und einen boxed Kühler nutzt, wirst Du ihn mit dem Laufstärkeargument bei einem NT wahrscheinlich nicht locken können.


----------



## FrozenPie (10. Mai 2015)

darksoul6_6_6 schrieb:


> Mal sehr einfach ausgedrückt:
> Ich kaufe ein Netzteil für 60-70€ -> Rechner läuft mit aktueller Hardware und macht was er soll
> Ich kaufe ein Netzteil für 90-100€ -> Rechner läuft mit aktuleller Hardware und macht was er soll


Du weißt schon, dass die Ripple-Ströme  die Hardware regelrecht "zerfressen" oder?
Außerdem: Die Qualität eines Netzteils erkennst du erst wenn es zu einem Problem kommt. Entweder es schaltet ab und es passiert nichts oder es macht munter weiter während die PC-Teile nacheinander an Überlast krepieren oder verglühen wie z.B. Kabel oder VRMs


----------



## darksoul6_6_6 (10. Mai 2015)

Na das ist ja was ich mit "primär" meinte....
Es "kann" dies passieren....es "kann" das passieren ect.....
Ich kann auch vom Bus überfahren werden haha....


----------



## FrozenPie (10. Mai 2015)

darksoul6_6_6 schrieb:


> Na das ist ja was ich mit "primär" meinte....
> Es "kann" dies passieren....es "kann" das passieren ect.....
> Ich kann auch vom Bus überfahren werden haha....



Muss man es denn riskieren vom Bus überfahren zu werden? 
Genau so wenig muss man seine komplette Hardware riskieren. Entweder man gibt 30€ mehr für's Netzteil aus oder man legt z.B. +500€ für neue Hardware drauf die, durch das sparen der 30€ an der falschen Stelle, dran glauben musste.


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2015)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Aber um doch mal unwissenderweise eins in den Raum zu werfen: Cooler Master G550M 550W ATX 2.31 (RS-550-AMAAB1) in Netzteile & USV: Netzteile | heise online Preisvergleich
> 
> Darüber bin ich vor ein paar Tagen gestolpert. Was ist an diesem Netzteil nicht ausreichend?



Es ist nur Unterdurchschnitt. 
Knackpunkt ist die Sekundärseite. Da wird immer gerne gespart und preiswerte Caps genommen. Primär wird dann ein hochwertiger Cap von Panasonic, Nippon oder Rubycon verwenden, damit im Werbeflyer was von "hochwertige Japanische Kondensatoren" gesprochen werden kann.
Die Primärseite ist aber nicht so entscheidend. Wichtiger ist die Sekundärseite und die Filterung. Dir nützen die besten Komponenten nichts, wenn die nicht harmonieren.
Beim Cooler Master kommen ausschließlich CapXon Elektrolykondensatoren für die Filtgerung zum Einsatz.
Da ist es schon vorprogrammiert, dass die irgendwann auslaufen und die Filterung dann nicht mehr ausreichend funktioniert. Was dann passiert, kann man sich ausmalen.
Und wie lange der Yate Loon Lüfter hält, weiß auch niemand.
Die meisten Leute schmeißen ihre Netzteile sowieso aus dem Grund weg, weil die zu laut geworden sind, bzw. der Lüfter ausgefallen ist. Nicht weil das Netzteil zu alt geworden ist.



CL4P-TP schrieb:


> CWT baut nichts brauchbares, da ist das keine Ausnahme.



CWT macht das letztendlich wie alle anderen auch.
Die bauen dir das, was du haben willst.
Und Cooler Master braucht nun mal noch eine Serie unterhalb der Vs Serie. Und da bedient man sich eben bei CWT, weil die preiswert bauen können.



Nuallan schrieb:


> Also ist es nun ausreichend oder nicht, wenn man nicht vor hat es 5 Jahre in einem Server zu betreiben? Dieser Test sagt, dass es auf jeden Fall ausreichend ist:
> 
> Fazit und Kaufempfehlung - Weder Gold noch Platin, aber gut: Vier preiswerte Bronze-Netzteile im Test



Dieser Test sagt eigentlich gar nichts aus.
Alle heutigen Netzteile schaffen es, die ATX Spezifikationen einzuhalten, das ist heute kein Problem mehr.
Und wenn ich mir die Produkte aus dem Test anschaue, dann ist da nichts bei, was besser als "fast brauchbar bis geht so" durchgeht.

Das Cougar CMX2 ist inzwischen von der Version 3 abgelöst worden [warum eigentlich?  Ach, genau. die beiden Rails gibt es ja nur auf dem Papier ]

Das Integra R2 ist eine HEC Gruppenregulation. Technisch also schon Asbach.

Und das Sifra Netzteil glänzt mit Schutzschaltungen, die nicht greifen. Da nützen die tollen japanischen Caps auch nichts.

Im Ganzen betrachtet steht da eigentlich nur, dass die Netzteile beim Einschalten nicht explodieren und einigermaßen das schaffen, was auf dem Aufkleber steht.
Wenn das alles ist, was du fordert, dann stellst sich für mich die Frage, wieso wir dann überhaupt noch hochwertigere Netzteile brauchen? Lass uns doch alle das billige Zeugs kaufen.
Die hersteller freuen sich, wenn wir dann alle 3-4 Jahre neue Netzteile kaufen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Mai 2015)

darksoul6_6_6 schrieb:


> Na das ist ja was ich mit "primär" meinte....
> Es "kann" dies passieren....es "kann" das passieren ect.....
> Ich kann auch vom Bus überfahren werden haha....



So ist es eben mit statistischen Größen. Das verständnis dafür ist in der Bevörkerung einfach nicht da weil es kein direktes Ursache-->Wirkung Prinzip mehr gibt.
Nicht immer wenn du ein super NT kaufst wird es 10 Jahre halten und nicht jedes Billig-Gerät wird nach 2 Jahren sterben.
Nicht immer wenn du bei rot über die Ampel gehst wird ein Bus dich überfahren und nicht immer wenn du bei grün gehst wird jeder Bus halten.

Trotzdem ist die Chance, dass du bei rot überfahren wirst viel höher als bei grün und die Chance dass ein NT deine Hardware beschädigt oder nicht funktioniert bei billigen NTs viel größer als bei guten.

Wer das nicht erkennen kann oder wahrhaben will - meinetwegen. Derjenige kann auch gerne täglich über rote Ampeln laufen und sich jedes mal freuen überlebt zu haben. Ich für meinen Teil investiere aber lieber 30 Sekunden Wartezeit an der Ampel und 30€ am Netzteil mehr und erhöhe die Chancen damit immens, nächstes Jahr noch gesund vor einem unbeschädigten PC zu sitzen. Sicher ists nicht dass das so kommt... aber ziemlich wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2015)

darksoul6_6_6 schrieb:


> Mal sehr einfach ausgedrückt:
> Ich kaufe ein Netzteil für 60-70€ -> Rechner läuft mit aktueller Hardware und macht was er soll
> Ich kaufe ein Netzteil für 90-100€ -> Rechner läuft mit aktuleller Hardware und macht was er soll



Du kannst auch ein 40€ Netzteil kaufen und der Rechner läuft.
Das Dilemma ist nur, dass die heutigen Grafikkarten mit ihrem Boost System auf alte Netzteil Technik treffen, und das passt eben nicht mehr ohne weiteres zusammen, wie ich mit der SunMoon festgestellt habe.
Im Preisbereich von 50-70€ musst du eben Kompromisse eingehen. Da kriegst du nicht das wirkliche leise Netzteil mit guten Caps, moderner Technik und guten Support.
Willst du das haben, musst du mehr investieren.
Denn gerade bei Netzteilen kostet Qualität nun mal Geld. 



darksoul6_6_6 schrieb:


> Ob jetzt neuere oder ältere Technik verbaut ist, merke ich ja nicht.
> Und was intern an Spannung abfällt oder nicht, fällt mir ja auch nicht auf.
> Und nicht jeder will ein absolutes silent system



Das fällt dir nicht auf. Du merkst auch nichts davon, dass die Caps schon ausgelaufen sind. Das Netzteil läuft ja immer noch.
Doch der Strom, den es liefert, ist dann nicht mehr der, der er sein sollte und das merken die Komponenten, die du verbaut hast. 

Und wieso sollte man kein leises Netzteil haben?
Jeder ist darauf bedacht, gute Komponenten im Rechner zu haben. Wieso sollte er ausgerechnet beim Netzteil anfangen zu knausern, wenn er schon 1000€ in die übrige Hardware gesteckt hat?



darksoul6_6_6 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr merkt was mach meine.
> Ich habe von einem sagen wir mal "premium" Netzteil primär keinen Vorteil.



Was verstehst du denn unter "Premium Netzteil"?


----------



## Pu244 (10. Mai 2015)

darksoul6_6_6 schrieb:


> Na das ist ja was ich mit "primär" meinte....
> Es "kann" dies passieren....es "kann" das passieren ect.....
> Ich kann auch vom Bus überfahren werden haha....



Ich hatte mal einen P3-500 mit Vodoo 3 3000, ein Traumgerät mit allem drum und dran für 4500 DM (heute etwa 3100€). Das Problem, dem ich erst knapp 3 Jahre später auf die Schliche gekommen bin war das das 200W Seasonicnetzteil entweder defekt war oder mit den verbauten Komponenten nicht zurecht kam. Das Ergebnis war eine Odyssee durch die Reperatur, keiner fühlte sich zuständig da alles angeblich lief, alle haben sich die Schuld gegenseitig zugeschoben. Im Ergebnis bin ich auf einem PC stitzen geblieben der zwar absolut perfekt war, sich im 3D Betrieb permanent nach ein paar Minuten selbst neu gestartet hat. Wenigstens hat meine High End CPU damals alles mit dem Softwarerender gepackt. 

Von daher finde ich es einfach dämlich die paar € am Netzteil zu sparen, sei es an der Qualität oder der Leistung. Lieber einen Zacken mehr investieren und man erspart sich so ein Debakel.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil investiere aber lieber 30 Sekunden Wartezeit an der Ampel und 30€ am Netzteil mehr und erhöhe die Chancen damit immens, nächstes Jahr noch gesund vor einem unbeschädigten PC zu sitzen.



Sagte der Typ welcher seine Superhardware mit einem DPP P10 550W betreibt...



Threshold schrieb:


> Was verstehst du denn unter "Premium Netzteil"?



Da sich seine Kritik gegen das E10 gerichtet hat würde ich sagen alles oberhalb 50€ bei 400W, 70€ bei 500W und 130€ bei 1000W.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Mai 2015)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Sagte der Typ welcher seine Superhardware mit einem DPP P10 550W betreibt...



Nicht dass er hier ne Relevanz hätte - aber ich wüsste nicht was dagegen spricht ein DPP zu verwenden. Gibt genug leute da draußen die das mit nem TT Berlin oder ähnlichem Schrott probieren. 

Der Grund, warum "nur" ein DPP verwendet wird ist, dass ich das vom letzten System (3930K+GTX780Ti) übernommen hatte und es keinen Grund gab an der Stelle was neues zu kaufen.


----------



## gridderGER (10. Mai 2015)

Also ich bin bis zum heutigen Tag mit  meinem "be quiet!"-Straight Power E8 500 Watt-Netzteil zufriedenen.
Gekauft hatte ich es 2011.Und es verrichtet seine Aufgabe weiterhin so,wie es sein soll.

Vorher hatte ich mich auf der Hersteller-Homepage erkundigt und ähnliche Netzteile  mit der selben Spezifikation miteinander verglichen.
Die regelmäßigen Testberichte des Magazins von "pcgameshardware" haben mir persönlich zur besseren Eingrenzung/ Auswahl auch sehr geholfen.
Eines war mir vorher aber schon klar gewesen.Einen guten Kompromiss aus Preis,Zuverlässigkeit und Qualität sollte es dennoch haben.

Letztendlich hat sich dieses bei meiner Wahl herauskristallisiert und preislich hat sich die Anschaffung zum Kaufzeitpunkt auch noch rentiert.
UVP(€)97,90;bei "Cyberport" für 84,90€ bekommen und gekauft.Zweimal hatte ich wirklich Pech gehabt,als ich dachte,dass es vermeintlich einen Schaden abbekommen haben könnte,als mein altes MSI 870G-54-Mainboard einen Kurzschluss am P4-Anschluss bekam.Eine ähnliche Situation gab es auch bei meiner früheren HD 5770 Grafikkarte von Sapphire.In beiden Fällen konnte ich wirklich von Glück reden,dass ich nicht an der falschen Stelle gespart hatte.
Ein zuverlässiges Netzteil mit funktionierenden Schutzschaltungen ist wirklich eine sinnvolle Investition für den eigenen Rechner.Die Zeit sollte man sich wirklich nehmen für den eigenen Verwendungszweck das richtige Netzteil zu wählen."Dein Rechner wird es dir im Ernstfall wirklich danken."


----------



## Atent123 (10. Mai 2015)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal einen P3-500 mit Vodoo 3 3000, ein Traumgerät mit allem drum und dran für 4500 DM (heute etwa 3100€). Das Problem, dem ich erst knapp 3 Jahre später auf die Schliche gekommen bin war das das 200W Seasonicnetzteil entweder defekt war oder mit den verbauten Komponenten nicht zurecht kam. Das Ergebnis war eine Odyssee durch die Reperatur, keiner fühlte sich zuständig da alles angeblich lief, alle haben sich die Schuld gegenseitig zugeschoben. Im Ergebnis bin ich auf einem PC stitzen geblieben der zwar absolut perfekt war, sich im 3D Betrieb permanent nach ein paar Minuten selbst neu gestartet hat. Wenigstens hat meine High End CPU damals alles mit dem Softwarerender gepackt.
> 
> Von daher finde ich es einfach dämlich die paar € am Netzteil zu sparen, sei es an der Qualität oder der Leistung. Lieber einen Zacken mehr investieren und man erspart sich so ein Debakel.
> 
> ...



Ja und reicht doch für das System.
Er wird damit ca bei 600 Watt landen und das packt das DPP10 550 ohne Probleme mit guten Spannungen und Ripple Werten.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Mai 2015)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Er wird damit ca bei 600 Watt landen und das packt das DPP10 550 ohne Probleme mit guten Spannungen und Ripple Werten.



Ich verbrauche beim spielen gemessene 400-500W _Eingangsleistung_ je nach Spiel. Mit Prime95 + Furmark sinds etwa 650W als Worst Case. Selbst das ist kein Problem (und nebenbei ich habe das 650er P10 weils damals im Ausverkauf war bei dem Laden ). Dass das NT zu schwach wäre müsste ich schon weit über 700 brutto aus der Dose ziehen was nur mit unnötiger Gewalt (1,5v auf die CPU und feuer) möglich ist.

Nebenbei auch ein Grund für qualitativ gute NTs: Wenn man wirklich mal die volle Leistung braucht sind die Spannungen und Ripplewerte noch immer gut - und das NT noch immer leise.


----------



## Philipus II (10. Mai 2015)

Also mal ganz ehrlich: Hier steht so viel Mist, das ist der Wahnsinn. Das Straight Power 10 ist ein gutes Netzteil, das zudem sehr leise ist. Deswegen wird es oft empfohlen. Es gibt auch andere gute Netzteile, ja. Die vermutete Verschwörung/Unterwanderung ist Blödsinn.


----------



## Xracmoth (10. Mai 2015)

Die Diskussion bringt mich zum nachdenken, oft wird halt einfach nachgeplappert was jemand vorher schon geschrieben hat. Gruppenregulierte NT sind hier spätestens nach der Veröffentlichung des E10 verpöhnt, obwohl z.B das E9 oft empfohlen wurde und rein technisch ein Antec TPC 550W wahrscheinlich die bessere Wahl gewesen wäre. Jetzt mit dem E10 siehts natürlich wieder anders aus.


----------



## FrozenPie (10. Mai 2015)

Das E9 wurde damals halt oft empfohlen, weil es das einzige vernünftig abgesicherte und Leise NT war. Außerdem waren damals die Lastwechsel der Grafikkarten nicht so extrem wie seit Maxwell (Average 180W aber Spikes bis über 400W und die werden direkt ans Netzteil durchgereicht was eigentlich eine traurige Entwicklung ist)


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Mai 2015)

Die ganze Bezahlnummer kann ich gar nicht nachvollziehen.

Stellt euch mal vor es wäre tatsächlich so, dass Hersteller hier Leute für Meinungsmache bezahlen. Es wäre nur eine Frage der Zeit bis das auffällt/öffentlich wird, da muss nur einer der Meinungsschreiber angepisst sein von seinem Arbeitgeber wegen was auch immer. Hier wäre es auch so gut wie unmöglich, unterlegene Netzteile hochzuloben weil entsprechende Posts binnen Minuten zerrissen werden von technisch fundierten Argumenten (hier schlägt tatsächlich Fachwissen ausnahmsweise Marketing!). Solche Leute würden in kürzester zeit den Boden unter den Füßen verlieren, dafür sorgt das Forum schon prinzipbedingt.

Das wäre der absolute Supergau für den Hersteller und das Image über Jahre tief im Gully. Ernsthaft, das kann doch keiner glauben dass ein Hersteller dermaßen dämlich ist und sowas riskiert oder? 


Die völlig legitime Variante, bunte Bildchen als Anzeige in die Zeitungen und auf Websites zu pappen recht ja schon aus um genug Leute dazu zu bringen, gimmlige Netzteile zu kaufen die heißen wie deutsche Städte. Und da kann auch keiner der Anzeige widersprechen.
Ein User, der hier entsprechende Netzteile als sehr empfehlenswert darstellt ist dagegen innerhalb von 20 Minuten unten durch.


----------



## Xracmoth (10. Mai 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Das E9 wurde damals halt oft empfohlen, weil es das einzige vernünftig abgesicherte und Leise NT war. Außerdem waren damals die Lastwechsel der Grafikkarten nicht so extrem wie seit Maxwell (Average 180W aber Spikes bis über 400W und die werden direkt ans Netzteil durchgereicht was eigentlich eine traurige Entwicklung ist)



Das ist tatsächlich so, ein True Power Classic oder ein Seasonic der G-Serie kann aber auch von den Schutzschaltungen selbst beim E10 mithalten, die Caps sind ebenfalls besser als ein E10 und der Preis 
Wenn die Dinger bloss ein leiseren Lüfter hätten.


----------



## FrozenPie (10. Mai 2015)

Xracmoth schrieb:


> Das ist tatsächlich so, ein True Power Classic oder ein Seasonic der G-Serie kann aber auch von den Schutzschaltungen selbst beim E10 mithalten, die Caps sind ebenfalls besser als ein E10 und der Preis
> Wenn die Dinger bloss ein leiseren Lüfter hätten.



Das die bei der Absicherung mithalten können wäre mir neu 
Mal im Ernst: Das G-550 und TPC-550 haben die selbe Plattform, sind intern Dual-Rail verhalten sich aber wie Single-Rail da sehr hoch abgesichert. Das ist bei weitem nicht so gut wie vier einzeln abgesicherte 12V-Rails welche ziemlich genau abschalten und auch noch sehr Ideal aufgeteilt sind (2x12V für PCIe, 1x12V für CPU und 1x12V für Mainboard) 

Ja der Lüfter ist eben der Knackpunkt. Das TPC und G haben eine aggressive Lüfterkurve und einen Kugellager-Lüfter, welche anfällig für Nebengeräusche bzw. Lagergeräusche, wie z.B. klackern, sind.


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2015)

Xracmoth schrieb:


> Die Diskussion bringt mich zum nachdenken, oft wird halt einfach nachgeplappert was jemand vorher schon geschrieben hat. Gruppenregulierte NT sind hier spätestens nach der Veröffentlichung des E10 verpöhnt, obwohl z.B das E9 oft empfohlen wurde und rein technisch ein Antec TPC 550W wahrscheinlich die bessere Wahl gewesen wäre. Jetzt mit dem E10 siehts natürlich wieder anders aus. Ich glaube, dass zumindest die Mehrheit hier nicht von irgendeinem Hersteller bezahlt wird.



Und auch das ist falsch. 
Gruppenregulierte Netzteil sind seit dem Release der 900er Nvidia Karten für den Arsch. Liegt am Boost System der Karten.
Das hat absolut gar nichts mit dem Release des E10 zu tun.


----------



## Xracmoth (10. Mai 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und auch das ist falsch.
> Gruppenregulierte Netzteil sind seit dem Release der 900er Nvidia Karten für den Arsch. Liegt am Boost System der Karten.
> Das hat absolut gar nichts mit dem Release des E10 zu tun.



Ich distanziere mich ganz klar von irgendwelchen Verschwörungstheorien hier, aber jeder der ein bisschen stöbert wird schnell fündig: Kaum ist das E10 raus, wurde das E9 nicht mehr empfohlen, was auch gut ist, aber eindeutig vor dem Release der Maxwell-Karten war


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2015)

Xracmoth schrieb:


> Ich distanziere mich ganz klar von irgendwelchen Verschwörungstheorien hier, aber jeder der ein bisschen stöbert wird schnell fündig: Kaum ist das E10 raus, wurde das E9 nicht mehr empfohlen, was auch gut ist, aber eindeutig vor dem Release der Maxwell-Karten war



Ist doch auch logisch. 
Dazu musst du doch einfach nur mal ein wenig nachdenken.
Für den gleichen Preis kriegst du nun das Nachfolgemodel. Das bietet einen besseren Lüfter, der noch leiser ist und eine Indy Spannungsregulation.
Wieso als sollte noch einer das E9 empfehlen?

Als Sandy Bridge erschien hat auch niemand mehr Yorkfield empfohlen.


----------



## Nuallan (10. Mai 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die ganze Bezahlnummer kann ich gar nicht nachvollziehen.
> 
> Stellt euch mal vor es wäre tatsächlich so, dass Hersteller hier Leute für Meinungsmache bezahlen. Es wäre nur eine Frage der Zeit bis das auffällt/öffentlich wird, da muss nur einer der Meinungsschreiber angepisst sein von seinem Arbeitgeber wegen was auch immer. Hier wäre es auch so gut wie unmöglich, unterlegene Netzteile hochzuloben weil entsprechende Posts binnen Minuten zerrissen werden von technisch fundierten Argumenten (hier schlägt tatsächlich Fachwissen ausnahmsweise Marketing!). Solche Leute würden in kürzester zeit den Boden unter den Füßen verlieren, dafür sorgt das Forum schon prinzipbedingt.
> 
> ...



Also sagst du, dass es keine Lohnschreiber gibt? Hast du mal den von mir verlinkten Artikel gelesen? Es ist natürlich wesentlich schwerer sowas in einem Forum wie dem hier durch zu ziehen, andererseits ist die Kaufberatung hier auch sehr gut besucht und die Artikelpreise verhältnismäßig hoch, also lohnt es. Zu denken, dass sowas (hier) nicht möglich wäre ist mehr als nur naiv.


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2015)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Also sagst du, dass es keine Lohnschreiber gibt? Hast du mal den von mir verlinkten Artikel gelesen? Es ist natürlich wesentlich schwerer sowas in einem Forum wie dem hier durch zu ziehen, andererseits ist die Kaufberatung hier auch sehr gut besucht und die Artikelpreise verhältnismäßig hoch, also lohnt es. Zu denken, dass sowas (hier) nicht möglich wäre ist mehr als nur naiv.



Nenne mir konkrete Beispiele.
Denn sonst ist das nichts als eine Unterstellung, die du hier ablässt. Und das geht gar nicht.


----------



## Atent123 (10. Mai 2015)

Ich glaube auch das es hier bezahlte Schreiber gibt aber ich denke da eher an jemanden der seit kurzem in der Graka Kategorie unterwegs ist.


----------



## facehugger (10. Mai 2015)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Also sagst du, dass es keine Lohnschreiber gibt? Hast du mal den von mir verlinkten Artikel gelesen? Es ist natürlich wesentlich schwerer sowas in einem Forum wie dem hier durch zu ziehen, andererseits ist die Kaufberatung hier auch sehr gut besucht und die Artikelpreise verhältnismäßig hoch, also lohnt es. Zu denken, dass sowas (hier) nicht möglich wäre ist mehr als nur naiv.


Was bezweckst du mit deinen recht haltlosen Theorien eigentlich, willst du mit Absicht das Forum gegen dich aufbringen? Denn unterschwellig unterstellst du hier (auch wenn du niemand namentlich benennst) einer gewissen Anzahl von Leuten auf der Lohnliste von PC-Hardware-Herstellern zu stehn um hier für sie Meinungsmache zu schüren.

Und sowas ist nicht nur ziemlich dreist, sondern könnte man auch als Verleumdung/üble Nachrede auslegen. Und das ist (wenn ich mich nicht irre) sogar strafbar...

Gruß


----------



## Pu244 (10. Mai 2015)

Gruppenregulierte Netzteile haben auch das Problem das auf der 5V Leitung immer weniger gezogen wird und die 3,3V Leitung kaum mehr eine Rolle spielt. Heute hat man teilweise keine HDDs mehr und nurnoch eine SSD die eim Leerlauf nur ein paar Milliwatt im Leerlauf brauchen, das einzige was noch anfällt sind USB Geräte, wenn die Boards die Spannung nicht aus der 12V Leitung erzeugen.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Stellt euch mal vor es wäre tatsächlich so, dass Hersteller hier Leute für Meinungsmache bezahlen. Es wäre nur eine Frage der Zeit bis das auffällt/öffentlich wird, da muss nur einer der Meinungsschreiber angepisst sein von seinem Arbeitgeber wegen was auch immer. Hier wäre es auch so gut wie unmöglich, unterlegene Netzteile hochzuloben weil entsprechende Posts binnen Minuten zerrissen werden von technisch fundierten Argumenten (hier schlägt tatsächlich Fachwissen ausnahmsweise Marketing!). Solche Leute würden in kürzester zeit den Boden unter den Füßen verlieren, dafür sorgt das Forum schon prinzipbedingt.
> 
> Das wäre der absolute Supergau für den Hersteller und das Image über Jahre tief im Gully. Ernsthaft, das kann doch keiner glauben dass ein Hersteller dermaßen dämlich ist und sowas riskiert oder?



Der Artikel war sehr aufschlussreich und deckt sich auch mit einigen ARD und ZDF Berichten. Zum einen kritisieren die Leute auch teilweise unwichtige Punkte, bei BeQuiet wäre das die Tatsache das vor ein paar Jahren viel Mist oder das es ein paar Netzteile gibt die nicht empfehlenswert sind (am besten die sowieso keiner will), dadurch hat einem dann keiner im Verdacht. Auch belieebt sind die unterschiedlichen Accounts, guter Typ, bsöder Troll, fragender Nutzer, der Experte usw.. Die ergänzen sich hervorragend und spielen den Ball dahin wo sie ihn haben wollen, wenn z.B. ein Nutzer Hersteller X empfieht stimmt ihm der Troll zu und macht den echten Nutzer lächerlich (wer will schon einer Meinung mit einem Troll sein?), dann kommt der Experte und lenkt die Sache dahin wo sie soll. Die Firmen zahlen wohl meist nicht direkt, sondern kaufen das komplette PR Paket. Damit kann das eigentliche Unternehmen die Sache plausibel leugnen, war ja nur die böse Agentur, IP Adressen die den Namen des Unternehmens tragen wie bei OCZ gehören der Vergangenheit an und außdem kann man die Leute mit den Verschiegenheitsklauseln ruinieren.


----------



## Nuallan (10. Mai 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nenne mir konkrete Beispiele.



Nice try.



facehugger schrieb:


> Was bezweckst du mit deinen recht haltlosen Theorien eigentlich, willst du mit Absicht das Forum gegen dich aufbringen? Denn unterschwellig unterstellst du hier (auch wenn du niemand namentlich benennst) einer gewissen Anzahl von Leuten auf der Lohnliste von PC-Hardware-Herstellern zu stehn um hier für sie Meinungsmache zu schüren.
> 
> Und sowas ist nicht nur ziemlich dreist, sondern könnte man auch als Verleumdung/üble Nachrede auslegen. Und das ist (wenn ich mich nicht irre) sogar strafbar...
> 
> Gruß



Strafbar? So ein Quatsch. Haltlos? Wenn selbst Medien darüber berichten? Naja, ist halt die Lügenpresse, richtig? Und bei einem integren Forum wie PCGH ist sowas undenkbar, nicht wahr? Wenn da nix dran ist, ignorier mein Geschreibe. Aber wenn du so reagierst, dann heißt das wohl du glaubst nicht an diese Lohnschreiber. Und das finde ich, da kann ich mich nur wiederholen, naiv. Ich habe gleich am Anfang geschrieben, dass das nix weiter als eine Verschwörungstheorie ist. Und von der bin ich halt dank subjektivem Eindruck in diesem Forum persönlich überzeugt. Jetzt will ich mal den Paragraphen sehen, der das unter Strafe stellt. Viel Glück. 

Achja, und das ich in ein Wespennest steche und einige Leute gegen mich aufbringe wusste ich schon als ich den ersten Post geschrieben hab. Und soll ich dir was sagen? Juckt mich nicht. Ich bin einer dieser aussterbenden Zeitgenossen, die doch glatt sagen/schreiben was sie denken, und sich von Möchtegern-Juristen und lächerlichen Drohungen auch nicht davon abhalten lassen. Das solltest du mittlerweile wissen. Auch das ich gerne mal übertreibe. Trotzdem: Wenn auch nur ein User mal in Zukunft über diese Problematik nachdenkt wenn er etwas "empfohlen" bekommt, bin ich schon glücklich.


----------



## Pu244 (11. Mai 2015)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Strafbar? So ein Quatsch. Haltlos? Wenn selbst Medien darüber berichten? Naja, ist halt die Lügenpresse, richtig? Und bei einem integren Forum wie PCGH ist sowas undenkbar, nicht wahr? Wenn da nix dran ist, ignorier mein Geschreibe. Aber wenn du so reagierst, dann heißt das wohl du glaubst nicht an diese Lohnschreiber. Und das finde ich, da kann ich mich nur wiederholen, naiv. Ich habe gleich am Anfang geschrieben, dass das nix weiter als eine Verschwörungstheorie ist. Und von der bin ich halt dank subjektivem Eindruck in diesem Forum persönlich überzeugt.



Wie gesagt wurde hier auch das DPP P10 ab 850W sogar zu unrecht verrissen, ein gekaufter Schreiberling hätte hier längst versucht etwas zu ändern. Das die Geschichte hier solange lief zeigt das Listan hier wohl keinen eingeschleust hat, sonst hätten sie sich diesen extrem lukrativen Zweig nicht mies machen lassen. Zumindest im Netzteilforum scheint keiner rumzugeistern sonst wäre speziell dieser Teil anders gelaufen.



Nuallan schrieb:


> Jetzt will ich mal den Paragraphen sehen, der das unter Strafe stellt.



Hier bitte, da ist er:
Ãœble Nachrede (Deutschland) â€“ Wikipedia

Gesetzt für den Fall das du keine Ahnung hast ob es wahr ist oder nicht (unterstelle ich dir mal) kommt §186 StGB zum tragen, es ist hier eher unwahrscheinlich das dir daraus ein Strick gedreht wird. Wir müssten alle beweisen das wir keine Verbindung zu Listan haben und erst dann wärst du im Eimer. Das wäre ein recht großer Aufwand den hier vermutlich keiner treiben wird da wir alle wissen von wem es kommt. Allerdings können sich manche doch an der Ehre gepackt fühlen und dann solltest du für deine Behauptungen auch echte Beweise haben, sonst bist du schnell im Arsch. Konkret würde es für uns reichen von Listan eine Erklärung einzuholen das weder sie noch ihre PR Firma (wenn es eine gibt) soetwas tut. Dann bräuchte man nurnoch deine IP, gesetzt du verwendest keinen Proxy usw. (wobei schon viele versehentlich einen Proxy genommen haben der nicht verschleiert) und die Sache wird extrem schnell ungemütlich.

Ich würde mich einfach etwas zurückhalten und wenn du etwas vermutest die Sache mit den Worten "eventuell", "vermutlich", "wahrscheinlich" usw. einschränken, es ist nicht immer garantiert das du so eine tolerante Umgebung hast wie hier.


----------



## Nuallan (11. Mai 2015)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Ich würde mich einfach etwas zurückhalten und wenn du etwas vermutest die Sache mit den Worten "eventuell", "vermutlich", "wahrscheinlich" usw. einschränken, es ist nicht immer garantiert das du so eine tolerante Umgebung hast wie hier.



Danke für den Paragraphen.  Also ich denke mit den Worten..



> Aber das ist natürlich nur ne Verschwörungstheorie ohne Gewähr.



.. bin ich da schon ganz gut abgesichert. Zur Not lass ich es drauf ankommen. Vor Gericht könnte ich meine Vermutung glaube ich ganz gut begründen. Ob letztendlich was dran ist oder nicht, spielt dann eh nur noch ne untergeordnete Rolle. Die Vermutung ist ja nicht von heute auf morgen entstanden. Und auch nicht nur hier und/oder beim Thema Netzteile. Aber du hast natürlich Recht. Meine Wortwahl war anfangs ein wenig drastisch. Hab das mal entschärft.


----------



## keinnick (11. Mai 2015)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Also sagst du, dass es keine Lohnschreiber gibt? Hast du mal den von mir verlinkten Artikel gelesen? Es ist natürlich wesentlich schwerer sowas in einem Forum wie dem hier durch zu ziehen, andererseits ist die Kaufberatung hier auch sehr gut besucht und die Artikelpreise verhältnismäßig hoch, also lohnt es. Zu denken, dass sowas (hier) nicht möglich wäre ist mehr als nur naiv.



Ok, dann stelle ich die Theorie auf, dass Du in Wirklichkeit Redakteur bei der SZ bist und Deinen Artikel hier unterschwellig pushen möchtest. Beweisen kann ich das natürlich nicht aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher und lasse mich davon nicht abbringen. Hoffentlich kann ich weitere Leser hier von meiner Meinung überzeugen. 

Im Ernst: Ich glaube Du hast Dich da in etwas verrannt. Natürlich kann man nicht ausschließen, dass Hersteller zu solchen Mitteln greifen aber hier in diesem Forum sehe ich dafür beim besten Wille keine Anzeichen.


----------



## Gripschi (11. Mai 2015)

Besonderst da diese Teils Supportforen unterhalten hier.

Es wird sicher einige geben, aber grad hier muss man aufpassem, da es genügend Leute mit fundierten Wissen gibt


----------



## mist3r89 (11. Mai 2015)

Ich lese im Forum sehr viel nach, wenn ich ein neues NT brauch, oder ne Wasserkühlung bastle, oder Grakas brauche, oder diese OCen will der Komplett pC wurde mit eure Hilfe hier gewählt und gebaut!

Manchmal warden bestimmt teurere Komponenten empfohlen, vielleicht gäbe es sogar etwas günstigeres, wieso nicht... Schlussendlich handelt es sich hier aber um eine Extreme.PcGamesHardware Seite.
Der Xtreme Teil suggeriert bereits, dass man sich nur mit dem Besten einer Kategorie zufrieden gibt. Es behauptet ja keener es gäbe nix anderes als ein be quiet!, nur wird er hier halt als sehr hochwertig empfunden und deshalb oft empfohlen. Schlussendlich muss ja der Käufer selbst entscheiden , und sich auch ein Bild machen und ein wenig einlesen.

Es gibt ja auch verschiedene Foren mit Kaufberatung, aber hier sucht man ja nach Extreme Hardware, und in jedem Preissegment gibt es halt ein Produkt das sich über andere absetzen kann.


----------



## Philipus II (11. Mai 2015)

Vom E9 600+ habe ich immer abgeraten. Bis zum 480W ist die Spannungsregulation aber noch akzeptabel. 

Da ich als Freier Mitarbeiter der PC Games Hardware für den Fachbereich Netzteile doch einen sehr guten Einblick habe muss ich sagen: Die Empfehlungen hier haben überwiegend Hand und Fuß.


----------



## ebastler (11. Mai 2015)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Vom E9 600+ habe ich immer abgeraten. Bis zum 480W ist die Spannungsregulation aber noch akzeptabel.
> 
> Da ich als Freier Mitarbeiter der PC Games Hardware für den Fachbereich Netzteile doch einen sehr guten Einblick habe muss ich sagen: Die Empfehlungen hier haben überwiegend Hand und Fuß.


Naja... Bei 450W primär verlässt mein E9 schon die ATX Normen auf 5V. Bin nicht begeistert davon^^
Hatte wohl nur Pech, und ein besonders ungeschicktes Modell erwischt, zudem habe ich heftigen Crossload (Nur eine SSD, und OC auf CPU und GPU auf 12V). Aber trotzdem... So was müsste nicht sein.


----------



## Nuallan (11. Mai 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ok, dann stelle ich die Theorie auf, dass Du in Wirklichkeit Redakteur bei der SZ bist und Deinen Artikel hier unterschwellig pushen möchtest. Beweisen kann ich das natürlich nicht aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher und lasse mich davon nicht abbringen. Hoffentlich kann ich weitere Leser hier von meiner Meinung überzeugen.



http://x3.cdn03.imgwykop.pl/c3201142/comment_znmrsQwLUi6YDWyk3ugS2zpvis4FAfJt.jpg


----------



## Threshold (11. Mai 2015)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Nice try.



Nicht versuchen, machen.
Du unterstellst den Leuten, dass sie für die Hardwareindustrie arbeiten.
Wenn du das meinst, musst du auch Belegen bringen können, denn sonst sind wir wieder bei den haltlosten Unterstellungen -- und sowas lasse ich mir persönlich nicht gefallen.
*Also entweder belegst du deine Aussage mit Fakten oder unterlässt das.*



Philipus II schrieb:


> Vom E9 600+ habe ich immer abgeraten. Bis zum 480W ist die Spannungsregulation aber noch akzeptabel.
> 
> Da ich als Freier Mitarbeiter der PC Games Hardware für den Fachbereich Netzteile doch einen sehr guten Einblick habe muss ich sagen: Die Empfehlungen hier haben überwiegend Hand und Fuß.



Genau. Niemander, der sich mit der Materie auskennt, empfiehlt das E9 mit 600 oder 700 Watt.
Das gleiche gilt für das L8 oder S7 in der Leistungsklasse.



ebastler schrieb:


> Naja... Bei 450W primär verlässt mein E9 schon die ATX Normen auf 5V. Bin nicht begeistert davon^^
> Hatte wohl nur Pech, und ein besonders ungeschicktes Modell erwischt, zudem habe ich heftigen Crossload (Nur eine SSD, und OC auf CPU und GPU auf 12V). Aber trotzdem... So was müsste nicht sein.



Das überrascht mich aber nicht. Wenn du eine so geringe Leistung auf den kleineren Spannungen hast, knickt dir die große Spannung einfach eher weg, noch bevor du sie ganz auslasten kannst.
Das ist mir beim L8 passiert. Das hat sich verabschiedet, obwohl es rein von der Leistungsaufnahme her noch hätten reichen müssen.


----------



## Nuallan (11. Mai 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nicht versuchen, machen.



Das "nice try" war wohl kaum an mich selbst gerichtet..



Threshold schrieb:


> Du unterstellst den Leuten, dass sie für die Hardwareindustrie arbeiten.



Auch du solltest aufpassen was du hier von dir gibst. "Den Leuten" unterstelle ich schon mal gar nix. Wenn ich jetzt die Vermutung aufstelle, dass es in Deutschland einige Rechtsradikale gibt, greife ich damit auch automatisch alle Menschen in Deutschland an und unterstelle ihnen was? 



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du das meinst, musst du auch Belegen bringen können, denn sonst sind wir wieder bei den haltlosten Unterstellungen -- und sowas lasse ich mir persönlich nicht gefallen.



Keine Angst, das musst du dir auch nicht gefallen lassen, weil ich dich z.B. in diesem Thread schon von meiner Vermutung ausgeklammert hatte. Warum du dich jetzt trotzdem persönlich angegriffen fühlst weiß ich nicht, aber du wirst schon deine Gründe haben.



Threshold schrieb:


> *Also entweder belegst du deine Aussage mit Fakten oder unterlässt das*.



Du kannst deine "Befehle" von mir aus fett, kursiv und in Schriftgröße 30 schreiben. Das wird nicht das geringste ändern. Wir wissen beide, dass ich, selbst wenn ich jetzt 10 Beispiele nennen würde, wohl niemals eines davon nachweisen könnte. Also spar dir bitte deine kläglichen Versuche mich dazu zu bringen hier irgendwelche Namen zu nennen. Trotzdem: Meine Vermutung, dass in so ziemlich jedem Hardware-Forum (auch hier) ein paar Lohnschreiber ihr Unwesen treiben, bleibt stehen. Ich habe aber schon zugegeben hier über die Stränge geschlagen zu haben, und meine Texte abgeändert, also würde ich vorschlagen du belässt es jetzt einfach dabei.


----------



## Sam_Bochum (11. Mai 2015)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Wenn dass so ist, warte ich immer noch auf mein Gehalt von Be Quiet!.



Es geht ihm um relevante Leute nicht irgendwelche 0815 User die alles nachplappern.....


----------



## Leob12 (11. Mai 2015)

Es ist doch immer dasselbe bei Verschwörungstheorien. Halbwahrheiten, persönliche Eindrücke, eigene Vorgeschichte, Weltbild und irgendwelche Thesen, die vielleicht entfernt etwas mit dem Thema zu tun haben, vermischen sich und den "Theoretiker" bekommt man davon auch meisten nicht mehr weg. Würde man sich von der Theorie verabschieden, käme das einer Niederlage gleich und das wollen die allermeisten nicht. Natürlich kann man Verschwörungstheorien nie nachweisen, das ist der Charakter der Sache selbst, das macht Verschwörungstheorien ja für viele so "interessant". Nur zählt es halt nicht als Argument wenn man etwas nicht beweisen kann, sondern es bleibt als haltlose Behauptung im Raum stehen. 

Es mag schon stimmen, das Bewertungen auf Amazon, Hotelwebsites gekauft werden, aber als hoffentlich differenzierender und vernünftiger User kann man solche Bewertungen oft enttarnen. Zumal diese Rezensionen sowieso nie als alleiniger Anhaltspunkt dienen darf. Wer sich blind darauf verlässt ist selbst schuld. 
In diesem Forum hier ist es schwer ein Netzteil einer bestimmten Marke zu bewerben, schließlich gibt es genug Mitglieder die sich auskennen und die Werbung mit sachlichen Argumenten ganz schnell zerpflücken. 
Warum das E10 gut ist, und zurecht oft empfohlen wird, wurde hier in dem Thread schon x-mal erklärt, und zwar mit technischen Daten, welche erwiesen und geprüft sind, und keinen "Erfahrungsberichten" a la "Netzteil läuft so wie es soll", wie man sie oft auf Amazon, Mindfactory etc findet. Solche Posts findet man hier auch, nur habe ich kaum einen Netzteilthread gesehen welcher nicht von den Leuten besucht wurden, die hier zurecht als fachlich kompetent gelten. Und dann läuft es auf die oben beschriebene Situation hinaus: Der "bezahlte Schreiberling" wird zerpflückt, sofern er Mist verbreitet. 
Das ist bei dem BQ E10 500W nunmal schwer, da es beim durchschnittlichen Gaming-PC eben wirklich ausreicht und ein sehr gutes Gesamtpaket bietet. (was dir hier schon lang und breit erklärt wurde) Etwas anderes und schlimmer wäre es wenn ein "bezahlter Schreiberling" überall ein TT + deutschen Städtenamen empfehlen würde, doch auch da würde der Unhold schnell in die Schranken gewiesen werden. 

Das schöne an einem Forum ist doch, im Vergleich zu einem Inserat, Leserbrief oder auch einer Rezension, das man sofort auf das Statement antworten und eingehen kann, auch in Verbindung mit demjenigen, der eine Frage gestellt hat.


----------



## Threshold (11. Mai 2015)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Auch du solltest aufpassen was du hier von dir gibst. "Den Leuten" unterstelle ich schon mal gar nix. Wenn ich jetzt die Vermutung aufstelle, dass es in Deutschland einige Rechtsradikale gibt, greife ich damit auch automatisch alle Menschen in Deutschland an und unterstelle ihnen was?



Du musst gewaltig aufpassen, nicht nur interessierte User lesen hier mit, sondern auch Mitarbeiter von Hardwareherstellern, Anwaltskanzleien und andere.



Nuallan schrieb:


> Keine Angst, das musst du dir auch nicht gefallen lassen, weil ich dich z.B. in diesem Thread schon von meiner Vermutung ausgeklammert hatte. Warum du dich jetzt trotzdem persönlich angegriffen fühlst weiß ich nicht, aber du wirst schon deine Gründe haben.



Weil ich es nicht akzeptieren kann, wie du hier User an den Pranger stellen willst, ohne wirklich Ahnung von der Materie zu haben.
Wenn du also kein Plan von Netzteilen hast, dann unterlasse es doch, dich da einzumischen. Es gibt genug andere Bereiche im Forum, wo du dein Wissen -- oder nicht Wissen -- verbreiten kannst.
Ich sag einem Zahnarzt auch nicht, wie er bohren muss oder unterstelle ihm, dass er von der Bohrerindustrie bezahlt wird und deswegen viel bohrt.



Nuallan schrieb:


> Du kannst deine "Befehle" von mir aus fett, kursiv und in Schriftgröße 30 schreiben. Das wird nicht das geringste ändern. Wir wissen beide, dass ich, selbst wenn ich jetzt 10 Beispiele nennen würde, wohl niemals eines davon nachweisen könnte. Also spar dir bitte deine kläglichen Versuche mich dazu zu bringen hier irgendwelche Namen zu nennen. Trotzdem: Meine Vermutung, dass in so ziemlich jedem Hardware-Forum (auch hier) ein paar Lohnschreiber ihr Unwesen treiben, bleibt stehen. Ich habe aber schon zugegeben hier über die Stränge geschlagen zu haben, und meine Texte abgeändert, also würde ich vorschlagen du belässt es jetzt einfach dabei.



Nenne Fakten oder verzichte in Zukunft auf jegliche Kommentare in Sachen Netzteile.
Alles andere bringt hier nichts mehr.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. Mai 2015)

Sam_Bochum schrieb:


> Es geht ihm um relevante Leute nicht irgendwelche 0815 User die alles nachplappern.....


Autsch. 
@ Lohnschreiber Unsinn. 
Die Leute,die in der Kaufberatung ihr Unwesen treiben, empfehlen größtenteils verschiedene Netzteile / Marken. Von demher ist deine Vermutung eher Schwachsinnig. Dann wären sie entweder dämlich und ihre "Stelle" bald los oder z. B. Be Quiet stünde darauf, daß derjenige auch noch CoolerMaster, LC Power, Sea Sonic und Delta empfiehlt. 
Leute, die für Geld, Gutscheine oder Ramsch falsche, gute Bewertungen schreiben, gibt es bei Amazon nicht gerade Wenig. Anscheinend besticht der Schrotthändler shinobee Leute mit irgendwelchen Mäusen, Amazon Gutscheinen, Software Gutscheinen.... Das merkt man oftmals auch, wenn man nicht gerade blöd ist. 5 Sterne, ungenau und keine Kritik bei anderleuts sehr, sehr, miesen Bewertungen bei einem ohnehin dubiosen Händler sind ein Zeichen.


----------



## Nuallan (11. Mai 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Es mag schon stimmen, das Bewertungen auf Amazon, Hotelwebsites gekauft werden, aber als hoffentlich differenzierender und vernünftiger User kann man solche Bewertungen oft enttarnen.



Bei Amazon & Co. mag das noch zutreffen, aber in einem Forum ist da viel zu viel Dynamik drin. Bei Amazon hat man einen Beitrag, aber in einem Forum hat man wenn man will Jahre der Vorbereitung, viel mehr Beiträge oder sogar Kollegen. Das ist ne völlig andere Geschichte. Enttarnen kann man auch nix. Man kann nur vermuten. Und wie man hier sieht, kann man selbst damit schon ne riesen Diskussion vom Zaun brechen.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Zumal diese Rezensionen sowieso nie als alleiniger Anhaltspunkt dienen darf. Wer sich blind darauf verlässt ist selbst schuld.



So ist es. Und das gilt auch für die Kaufberatung in einem Forum.



Threshold schrieb:


> Du musst gewaltig aufpassen, nicht nur interessierte User lesen hier mit, sondern auch Mitarbeiter von Hardwareherstellern, Anwaltskanzleien und andere.



Du musst immer ein mal mehr aufpassen als wie ich. Ist das ein Niveau, was dir zusagt, ja?  Ich weiß wer hier alles mitliest. Und alle stehen unter denselben Gesetzen, welche mir u.a. Meinungsfreiheit zusichern. Du hast meine Frage mit den Rechtsradikalen nicht beantwortet. Vermutlich weil du selbst merkst, wie lächerlich dein Rachefeldzug in Namen der Forenuser ist.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du also kein Plan von Netzteilen hast, dann unterlasse es doch, dich da einzumischen.



Wenn du keinen Plan von Lohnschreibern hast, dann unterlasse es doch, dich da einzumischen. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Nenne Fakten oder verzichte in Zukunft auf jegliche Kommentare in Sachen Netzteile.



Mindestens die Hälfte aller Posts in diesem (und jedem anderen) Forum hat nichts mit Fakten zu tun. Von den News mal ganz zu schweigen.. Aber ja, ich verstehe schon: Was ich sage passt dir nicht, und deswegen sollte ich darauf verzichten. Nur blöd, dass du das nicht zu entscheiden hast.


----------



## Legacyy (11. Mai 2015)

Ich finde es immer wieder interessant, wie völlig ahnungslose Leute versuchen, in den Empfehlungen mitzumischen


----------



## Leob12 (11. Mai 2015)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Bei Amazon & Co. mag das noch zutreffen, aber in einem Forum ist da viel zu viel Dynamik drin. Bei Amazon hat man einen Beitrag, aber in einem Forum hat man wenn man will Jahre der Vorbereitung, viel mehr Beiträge oder sogar Kollegen. Das ist ne völlig andere Geschichte. Enttarnen kann man auch nix. Man kann nur vermuten. Und wie man hier sieht, kann man selbst damit schon ne riesen Diskussion vom Zaun brechen.



Also ist das hier alles von langer Hand geplant? 
Doch, man kann solche Rezensionen durchaus enttarnen, zumindest für sich selbst, indem man kurz darüber reflektiert und zum Schluss kommt, das der Urheber entweder keine Ahnung hat und einfach nur seine unerhebliche Meinung postet, oder das er überschwänglich positiv vom Produkt schwärmt, ohne jetzt konkret etwas stichhaltiges zu liefern bzw nur oberflächlich zu schreiben. Oder diese Fake-Bewertungen umfassen nur die Mindestanzahl an Worten. Bestes Beispiel Amazon: PC Spiel XY --> Käufer Abc lobt die schnelle Lieferung. Sowas kannst du in die Tonne kloppen. Sowas findest du hier aber nicht.

Falls es wen interessiert: 
KONSUMENT.AT - Amazon: Bewertungen und Rezensionen - Gute Ratings, schlechte Klicks

Ach ja, diese Diskussion hier wurde nur deshalb so groß, weil du über das Ziel hinausgeschossen bist. Immerhin bist du zurückgerudert, aber sowas ist doch normal. Wäre bitter wenn da jeder Ja und Amen sagen würde^^


----------



## Threshold (11. Mai 2015)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Du musst immer ein mal mehr aufpassen als wie ich. Ist das ein Niveau, was dir zusagt, ja?  Ich weiß wer hier alles mitliest. Und alle stehen unter denselben Gesetzen, welche mir u.a. Meinungsfreiheit zusichern. Du hast meine Frage mit den Rechtsradikalen nicht beantwortet. Vermutlich weil du selbst merkst, wie lächerlich dein Rachefeldzug in Namen der Forenuser ist.



Ich erwarte nichts anders als Beispiele von dir, die darauf schließen lassen, dass die Netzteil Industrie Geld an User bezahlt.
Du kannst ja nicht einfach von einer Plattform auf eine andere schließen.



Nuallan schrieb:


> Wenn du keinen Plan von Lohnschreibern hast, dann unterlasse es doch, dich da einzumischen.



Dann nenne doch mal Beispiele und weich nicht immer aus.
Nenne mir einen konkreten Verdacht, gerne auch per PN, damit das nicht öffentlich wird, und ich schaue mir das objektiv an.



Nuallan schrieb:


> Mindestens die Hälfte aller Posts in diesem (und jedem anderen) Forum hat nichts mit Fakten zu tun. Von den News mal ganz zu schweigen.. Aber ja, ich verstehe schon: Was ich sage passt dir nicht, und deswegen sollte ich darauf verzichten. Nur blöd, dass du das nicht zu entscheiden hast.



Das liegt daran, dass die Leute schlicht keine Ahnung von der Materie haben, aber das hat doch nichts damit zu tun, dass die von irgendwem bezahlt werden.
Wie muss also deiner meinung nach ein Post aussehen, wenn jemand von BeQuiet -- als Beispiel, denn um das Unternehmen geht es ja hier im Thread -- bezahlt wird?
Denkst du denn dass ein Post wie "nimm das BeQuiet, das Beste vom Besten, alles andere ist Schrott" wirklich ernst genommen wird?


----------



## Alex555 (11. Mai 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und auch das ist falsch.
> Gruppenregulierte Netzteil sind seit dem Release der 900er Nvidia Karten für den Arsch. Liegt am Boost System der Karten.
> Das hat absolut gar nichts mit dem Release des E10 zu tun.



Dann sind doch andere Boost Grafikkarten wie z.B. die 7950 Boost auch betroffen? (oder merkt man das bei denen viel weniger?) 
@*Nuallan* :
Was soll das mit deiner "Unterwanderungstheorie" ? Was willst du damit bezwecken, dass du hier so ein großes Fass aufmachst?? 
Selbst wenn es Schreiber geben sollte, wovon ich eher weniger ausgehe (weil hier genug Experten da sind, die dir bis auf das Detail begründen können, wieso sie etwas empfehlen), wirst du sie mit deiner sinnlosen Diskussion nicht aus der Reserve locken.


----------



## Threshold (11. Mai 2015)

Alex555 schrieb:


> Dann sind doch andere Boost Grafikkarten wie z.B. die 7950 Boost auch betroffen? (oder merkt man das bei denen viel weniger?)



Das ist erst mit den 900er Karten von Nvidia extrem geworden, daher empfehle ich auch keine Gruppen Netzteile mehr, wenn sich jemand eine neue Nvidia Karte kaufen will und rate dazu, das alte Netzteil mit zu tauschen, wenn das noch Gruppe ist.


----------



## Pu244 (11. Mai 2015)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Auch du solltest aufpassen was du hier von dir gibst. "Den Leuten" unterstelle ich schon mal gar nix. Wenn ich jetzt die Vermutung aufstelle, dass es in Deutschland einige Rechtsradikale gibt, greife ich damit auch automatisch alle Menschen in Deutschland an und unterstelle ihnen was?



Du unterstellst damit einigen Deutschen rechtsradikal zu sein, so weit so offensichtlich und auch durch Umfragen und Wahlen zu beweisen. Allerdings unterstellst du hier den Leuten die gerne Tipps geben, zu denen ich mich auchmal zähle,  das zumindest etliche von ihnen gekauft sind. Da es sich hier um eine sehr überschaubare Gruppe handelt, etwa 15 Leute, viel mehr sind es nicht und keine 80 Mio. wird es persönlich. Nun solltest du gefälligst auch mit irgendwelchen Beweisen oder zumindest belastbaren Indizien kommen. Du kannst hier die komplette Kommentarhistorie durchsuchen, also wer von uns ist den der Lohnschreiber? 

Wir haben dir dagelegt warum das E10 400W und 500W sowie DPP P10 550W und 750W (mehr Modelle sind es nicht die durchgehend empfohlen werden) so gut wegkommen und das es etliche BeQuiet Netzteile gibt die hier nicht gut wegkommen. Also, die Frage warum BeQuiet so oft empfohlen wurde ist auf den ersten Seiten geklärt und es hat nichts mit irdgendwelchen bezahlten Schreibern zu tun. Wenn du noch irgendwelche Anschuldigungen hast dann untermauere sie bitte oder verschone uns damit.

Denn im Gegensatz zu deiner Unterstellung machen wir das hobbymäßig in unserer Freizeit und ohne Bezahlung, von daher sollte das auch bitte gewürdigt werden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Mai 2015)

Weil es jetzt mehrfach wiederholt wieder aufgetaucht ist möchte ich wieder eines in Erinnerung rufen:

Die Meinungsfreiheit, auf die hier einige sehr herumreiten existiert im PCGH-Forum (= privater Raum von Computec) nur deswegen, weil wir sie euch in den Forenregeln zusichern. Das ist _freiwillig_. Wenn der Forenbetreiber das wollte könnte er auch nach eigenem ermessen User rauswerfen die eine Meinung vertreten die ihm nicht gefällt, denn die Plattform hier gehört ihm.

Der STAAT ist an das Grundgesetz und die Meinungsfreiheit gebunden, in privaten (auch virtuellen) Räumen gilt das eben nicht sondern das Hausrecht. Jeder kann seine Meinung frei äußern, er hat aber nicht das Recht das in meinem Wohnzimmer zu tun, ich darf ihn vor die Tür setzen, ohne Angabe von Gründen.

Der User Lee hat das gut zusammengefasst damals:


Spoiler






			
				Lee schrieb:
			
		

> Kurzer juristische Randbemerkung, die ich mir nicht lassen kann. An Art.  5 I 1 GG, der die Meinungs- und Informationsfreiheit gewährleistet, ist  gem. Art. 1 III GG nur Gesetzgebung, vollziehende Gewalt und  Rechtsprechung, kurz gesagt der *Staat* gebunden. Das bedeutet,  dass du dein Grundrecht auf Meinungsfreiheit nur dem Staat gegenüber  geltend machen kannst, nicht aber dem PCGHX Forum.
> 
> Die Regeln macht hier aber immernoch die Administration, und  selbst  wenn diese einem gewisse Meinungsäußerungen verbieten würden (auch wenn  sie das nicht tun), dann hättest du dich daran zu halten. Genau wie an  alles andere was man dir vorschreibt, wenn du dieses Forum nutzen  willst. Und wenn nicht, dann steht es dir jederzeit frei zu gehen.






Warum ich das extra erwähne (Themenbezug zum Thread):
Wir sperren häufig neuregistrierte User die sich anmelden und innerhalb von Sekunden Werbetexte abliefern in entsprechenden Threads. Das sind größtenteils Bots aber nicht alle. Sprich es gibt durchaus Versuche wie beschrieben hier (bezahlte) Meinungsmache zu betreiben - die aber im Normalfall wenns eindeutig ist innerhalb weniger Minuten abgeschossen werden von uns als ausführende Kraft des Forenbetreibers (Ausschluss nach Hausrecht).

Dass jemand der eingefleischten PCGHX-ler die teilweise Zehntausende von Posts haben und sich seit Jahren am Forenleben beteiligen und ihre Haltung in diesen Dingen konsequent beibehalten haben das für Geld macht halte ich für ausgeschlossen. 

(Oder Thresh und face und Payne sind verdammt intelligente Bots... was die zigtausend Posts erklärt, die tippen einfach schneller )


----------



## Legacyy (11. Mai 2015)

Alex555 schrieb:


> Dann sind doch andere Boost Grafikkarten wie z.B. die 7950 Boost auch betroffen? (oder merkt man das bei denen viel weniger?)


Erst ab der 970, das sieht man hier bei den Diagrammen recht gut, wie extrem das schwankt:
Leistungsaufnahme vs. Boost-Takt - GTX 970: Power Target, Boost, Performance und Leistungsaufnahme


----------



## xHaru (11. Mai 2015)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Das E10 ist halt eben ein sehr gutes Gesamtpaket, leiser Lüfter, DC-DC, gute Komponenten und ein akzeptabeler Preis. Dann gibt es noch das DPP P10 550W, das extrem gut ist. Somit hat man von E10 400W bis zum DPP P10 550W eine große Bandbreite, in dieser liegen eben die meisten Netzteilkäufe. Es gibt durchaus noch andere dominante Empfehlungen, z.B. für Leute mit wenig Geld das LC 9550 unter dem E10 und das Antec HCP Platinum 850W für Leute die etwas besseres als das DPP P10 wollen. Hinzu kommt das Single Rail Netzteile hier einen schweren Stand haben, somit fallen Seasonic, Corsair usw. schonmal raus.
> 
> Beim E9 konnte man noch eine Verschwörung glauben, aber heute ist es durchaus begründet das E10 und DPP P10 zu empfehlen.
> 
> ...



Das HCP Platinum 850 ist aufgrund der aktuellen Lüfterproblematik eher nicht zu empfehlen. Frag mal Threshold, der hat in dem Laden fast 30% Rückläufer. Da wär das 750er DPP10 vorzuziehen.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> (Oder Thresh und face und Payne sind verdammt intelligente Bots... was die zigtausend Posts erklärt, die tippen einfach schneller )


Humorvoll und sarkastisch sind sie auch gern.


----------



## Threshold (11. Mai 2015)

xHaru schrieb:


> Das HCP Platinum 850 ist aufgrund der aktuellen Lüfterproblematik eher nicht zu empfehlen. Frag mal Threshold, der hat in dem Laden fast 30% Rückläufer. Da wär das 750er DPP10 vorzuziehen.



Na ja. Wenn du 8 verkaufst und 2 zurück kommen, weil der Lüfter im Arsch ist, hast du eben eine miese Quote.


----------



## Amon (12. Mai 2015)

Wird da mal wieder ein billiger Dreckslüfter verbaut?


----------



## rackcity (12. Mai 2015)

Leute.

Hier sind weder be quiet fanboys noch leute, die von BQ bezahlt werden.

Ich verstehe diese sinnlose diskussion nicht.

Aber nur zu. Ich Empfehle euch mal das LC-power LC420h mit 420W. Das teil ist der P/L knüller! 13euro für 420watt. Und sogar mit Features!

- Bringt die Person innerhalb von 2minuten wieder an die Frische luft
- Ist besser als ein Atomkraftwerk abgesichert
- Superduper3000 Lüfter von 2eurolüfter.com
- Super Silent (R9 290 ref. niveau)

LC-Power LC420H-8 420W ATX 1.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

There you go!


----------



## Atent123 (12. Mai 2015)

rackcity schrieb:


> Leute.
> 
> Hier sind weder be quiet fanboys noch leute, die von BQ bezahlt werden.
> 
> ...



Na dann doch lieber 2€ mehr für 500 Watt Delta.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. Mai 2015)

rackcity schrieb:


> Leute.
> 
> Hier sind weder be quiet fanboys noch leute, die von BQ bezahlt werden.
> 
> ...


Dann lieber ein Gaming Netzteil von Intertech / Ms Tech mit 800 Watt. Das bringt es voll.


----------



## Atent123 (12. Mai 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Dann lieber ein Gaming Netzteil von Intertech / Ms Tech mit 800 Watt. Das bringt es voll.



Du meinst das was bei Chiller 10 Minuten nach dem Abschalten noch abartig heiß war ?


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. Mai 2015)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Weil dieses Forum vielleicht (genau wie andere auch) schon seit Jahren von Lohnschreibern unterwandert ist?
> 
> Bewertungen im Internet - Netz der Lügner - Digital - Süddeutsche.de
> 
> ...



Lügenkresse, Lügenkresse!


----------



## xiiMaRcLeoN (12. Mai 2015)

Ja, warum immer E10 nimmt doch mal das P10


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (13. Mai 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst: Das G-550 und TPC-550 haben die selbe Plattform, sind intern Dual-Rail verhalten sich aber wie Single-Rail da sehr hoch abgesichert
> Ja der Lüfter ist eben der Knackpunkt. Das TPC und G haben eine aggressive Lüfterkurve und einen Kugellager-Lüfter, welche anfällig für Nebengeräusche bzw. Lagergeräusche, wie z.B. klackern, sind.



Moin,

ich habe mir den Thread noch nicht zuende durchgelesen, aber bevor ich den Faden verliere, werde ich hierauf mal schnell Antworten ^^
Ich habe SeaSonic angeschrieben. Wollte die Trigger Points das G-550 PCGH wissen.
Das war die Antwort:


			
				SeaSonic schrieb:
			
		

> Hi ... ,
> Thank you for contacting Sea Sonic Technical Support Team, here is the value of OCP.
> 
> 5V : ~31.25A
> ...



Das G-550 PCGH kann in meinen Augen mit dem E10/P10 mithalten. Alle haben eben Vor und Nachteile.
Das E10 ist leiser, das P10 ebenfalls und hat mehr Kabel, das G-550 ist Technisch Top, Das PCGH hat guten Lüfter mit angepasster Lüfterkurve incl. Dual Rail, ist eben nur recht hoch abgesichert ...


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Das G-550 PCGH kann in meinen Augen mit dem E10/P10 mithalten. Alle haben eben Vor und Nachteile.
> Das E10 ist leiser, das P10 ebenfalls und hat mehr Kabel, das G-550 ist Technisch Top, Das PCGH hat guten Lüfter mit angepasster Lüfterkurve incl. Dual Rail, ist eben nur recht hoch abgesichert ...



Klar kann das PCGH Seasonic mithalten. Was anderes sagt ja auch niemand.
Aber guck dir mal den Preis des Netzteils an und die Verfügbarkeit.
Hier entscheidet alleine der Preis und die Verfügbarkeit für das E10.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (13. Mai 2015)

Nach 13 Seiten dauerlesen möchte ich mich natürlich auch gerne mal äußern.

Die Aussage das es hier im Forum bezahlte Schreiberlinge gibt die auf den Lohnlisten der Netzteilhersteller stehen ist ja vollkommen zutreffend und objektiv nachweisbar. Die Treiben sich für gewöhnlich nur nicht im Netzteilbereich oder den Kaufempfehlungen sondern in den Hersteller Supportforen (wo sie hingehören) rum. Allerdings meint der TE wohl kaum diese Schreiberlinge  

Was bezahlte Schreiberlinge in anderen Teilbereichen des Forums angeht, kann das natürlich wie auf jedem anderen Portal auch sicherlich mal vorkommen. allerdings ist PCGH im Vergleich zu Amazon, Holidaycheck und Co. doch vergleichsweise klein. Ein bezahlter Schreiberling dürfte daher ziemlich schnell als solcher auffallen und muss mit entsprechenden Konsequenzen rechnen.
Ab einer gewissen Anzahl an Beiträgen würde ich daher spontan mal davon ausgehen das die Leute vermutlich nicht zu dieser Gruppe gehören. Denn sonst müsste ich ja schon der Forenmoderation eine Beteiligung an der "Verschwörung" unterstellen, da ich mir nicht vorstellen kann das diese ein solches Verhalten ansonsten tolerieren würde.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (13. Mai 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Klar kann das PCGH Seasonic mithalten. Was anderes sagt ja auch niemand.
> Aber guck dir mal den Preis des Netzteils an und die Verfügbarkeit.
> Hier entscheidet alleine der Preis und die Verfügbarkeit für das E10.



Klasse Fazit


----------



## FrozenPie (13. Mai 2015)

@SnakeByte0815
Ich sprach damit von der Absicherung und da ist nun mal Multirail deutlich besser als Singlerail. Intern Dual-Rail bringt auch nichts wenn die Absicherung jeder Rail bei 54A liegt


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2015)

Das ist eben so beim Seasonic.
Die Absicherung ist so hoch auf einer Rail, dass du eben die gesamte Leistung des Netzteils an einer Rail nutzen kannst, das ist aber vom Hersteller so gewollt.


----------



## darksoul6_6_6 (13. Mai 2015)

Ist das BQ Straigt Power E10 600W denn für 2x GTX970 geeignet?


----------



## FrozenPie (13. Mai 2015)

darksoul6_6_6 schrieb:


> Ist das BQ Straigt Power E10 600W denn für 2x GTX970 geeignet?



Die E10-Reihe ist generell nicht für SLI/CF ausgelegt da die Caps Sekundär etwas klein bemessen sind und die Kabelaustattung nicht reicht (außer bei zwei GTX 970 Strix mit 1x 8-Pin aber diese verletzen die ATX-Norm), dafür ist die P10-Reihe da und dort reicht schon das P10 550W


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2015)

darksoul6_6_6 schrieb:


> Ist das BQ Straigt Power E10 600W denn für 2x GTX970 geeignet?



Das 600er E10 leistet auf der PCIE Seite nur ein paar Ampere mehr als das 500 Modell.
Theoretisch reicht es, empfehlenswert ist es nicht.
Da sollte dann schon das 700er E10 kommen. Allerdings leistet das 550er P10 das auch.


----------



## Schrotti (14. Mai 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> dafür ist die P10-Reihe da und dort reicht schon das P10 550W



Damit würdest du ein SLI betreiben?

Schon mit 2 übertakteten 980ern würdest du das NT in die Knie zwingen.

Ich habe hier ein Messgerät dazwischen geschaltet und komme bei Standardtakt der CPU (i7-4930k) und 2x die GTX 980 schon auf fast 600W Leistungsaufnahme (593W um genau zu sein).


----------



## FrozenPie (14. Mai 2015)

Schrotti schrieb:


> Damit würdest du ein SLI betreiben?
> 
> Schon mit 2 übertakteten 980ern würdest du das NT in die Knie zwingen.
> 
> Ich habe hier ein Messgerät dazwischen geschaltet und komme bei Standardtakt der CPU (i7-4930k) und 2x die GTX 980 schon auf fast 600W Leistungsaufnahme (593W um genau zu sein).



Da frag mal unseren guten Alki (Incredible Alk), der nutzt das P10 650W welches, bis auf einen Filtercap und die aggressivere Lüftersteuerung, absolut identisch zum P10 550W ist 
Sein System aus einem i7 5960X @4.1 GHz + zwei GTX 980 @1500 MHz verbraucht unter Gaminglast 400-500W und nur unter Prime95+FurMark knackt er die 600W, von denen musst du aber noch die Effizienz mit 0.9 (80+ Gold) runterrechnen womit wir bei 540W Sekundär wären (Das ist nämlich die tatsächliche Belastung). Das P10 550W steckt übrigens eine Überlast auf allen Rails von 700-800W Sekundär weg ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken. Sämtliche Spannungs- und Ripplewerte sind Stabil bzw. Niedrig und der Lüfter dreht nicht mal auf. Das Teil hat Reserven ohne Ende weshalb es sich auch hervorragend für ein SLI/CF-System eignet


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Mai 2015)

So isses, zwei GTX980@1,5GHz und ein 5960X sind kein Problem für das Netzteil. Bedenkt aber hierbei, dass die GPUs aufgrund ihrer geringen Temperatur wegen der WaKü deutlich sparsamer sind als unter Luft. Die 1,5 GHz werden schon fast gehalten ohne das PowerTarget zu erhöhen, das funktioniert unter Luft so nicht.

Aber ehrlich, JETZT würde ich das P10 nicht mehr kaufen... weil jetzt gibts ein P11 das alles nochmal ein bisschen besser macht.

Kleinere Modelle werden sicherlich folgen.

Nur ums zu erwähnen: Als ich das P10 gekauft hatte habe ich nie geplant ein SLI zu betreiben, das war ausgelegt für ein S2011er System mit GTX780Ti. Für ein SLI würde ich tatsächlich das P10 750W (oder demnächst eben das P11) nehmen, auch wenn die kleineren theoretisch reichen.
WIRKLICH große Grafikkarten die ihre 250W fressen würde ich nicht mit dem 550er betreiben wollen auch wenn selbst das zur Not wahrscheinlich gehen würde.


----------



## FrozenPie (15. Mai 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> So isses, zwei GTX980@1,5GHz und ein 5960X sind kein Problem für das Netzteil. Bedenkt aber hierbei, dass die GPUs aufgrund ihrer geringen Temperatur wegen der WaKü deutlich sparsamer sind als unter Luft. Die 1,5 GHz werden schon fast gehalten ohne das PowerTarget zu erhöhen, das funktioniert unter Luft so nicht.


Da das P10 550W aber auch ohne Probleme 700-800W stemmen kann, wenn man die Rails richtig auf die Karten verteilt, ist das unter Luft locker machbar, selbst wenn man großzügig von +50W für jede GPU ausgeht 




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Kleinere Modelle werden sicherlich folgen.


Jap, aber leider erst im August


----------



## mist3r89 (15. Mai 2015)

Also eben ich hab das p10 750W. WEnn ich die CPU Oce und beide GPUS auf 1479Mhz laufen lasse (ich krieg keine 1500 wegen Voltage limit-.-) schaltet je nach CPU / GPU Auslastung der PC ab...
Musste deshalb die OC bei der CPU raus nehmen... Sobald ich die CPU OCe become ich BSOD's beim starten, beim zocken, oder beim arbeiten hängt sich immer alles auf...


----------



## ebastler (15. Mai 2015)

Bluescreens haben nichts mit dem Netzteil zu tun, normalerweise. Das klingt für mich eher nach einem instabilen OC^^
Hast du mal die Aufnahme gemessen? Ich kriege meinen PC mit ner übertakteten 290X kaum auf 400W...
Was für GPUs hast du denn? Aus dem Takt schließe ich 2 Maxwells?


----------



## Atent123 (15. Mai 2015)

ebastler schrieb:


> Bluescreens haben nichts mit dem Netzteil zu tun, normalerweise. Das klingt für mich eher nach einem instabilen OC^^
> Hast du mal die Aufnahme gemessen? Ich kriege meinen PC mit ner übertakteten 290X kaum auf 400W...
> Was für GPUs hast du denn? Aus dem Takt schließe ich 2 Maxwells?



Frag mal FormatC man kann den Stromverbrauch von Hawai nicht ohne High Emd Messinstrument messen.
Die 290 zieht 215 die 290x 250 und die 295x 430 Watt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Mai 2015)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Also eben ich hab das p10 750W. WEnn ich die CPU Oce und beide GPUS auf 1479Mhz laufen lasse (ich krieg keine 1500 wegen Voltage limit-.-) schaltet je nach CPU / GPU Auslastung der PC ab...



Sieh bitte ins Handbuch und schließe deine Hardware richtig an die vier Rails des NTs an (oder wenn das zu viel ist nutze den OC-Key...), dann schaltet auch nichts mehr ab sofern es stabil ist (wie gesagt abgeschaltet werden kann auch wenn das OC instabil ist, die 1500 MHz sind bei mir auch nur benchstabil, mehrere Stunden spielen geht auch nicht und da hats auch schon abgeschaltet obwohl die benötigte Leistung weit unterm Limit war).

Was die Bluescreens angeht: Das ist nicht die Schuld des Netzteiles sondern von instabilem OC.

Ob das Netzteil es schuld war findest du einfach heraus: Wenn die OCP greift und der PC deswegen ausgeht kannste ihn erstmal nicht mehr einschalten, das dauert ne Weile bis das Netzteil seine Arbeit wieder aufnimmt. Wenn du nach dem Abschalten des PCs auf den Knopf drückst und er wieder angeht wars nicht das NT.


----------



## mist3r89 (15. Mai 2015)

Alles klar danke, dann doch nicht der NT ICh überprüf das mit den ANschlüssen nochmals... Hab eigentlich nur das Board gewechselt. 
Mit dem alten Board waren 4.3 Ghz absolut stabil, mit dem neuen selbst bei 1.4v nicht... muss mich da unbedingt tiefer einlesen, da sind so viele Einstellungen mehr... Momentan reicht ja auch der Stock aber bin froh, wenn es schon mal nicht das NT ist


----------



## ebastler (15. Mai 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ob das Netzteil es schuld war findest du einfach heraus: Wenn die OCP greift und der PC deswegen ausgeht kannste ihn erstmal nicht mehr einschalten, das dauert ne Weile bis das Netzteil seine Arbeit wieder aufnimmt. Wenn du nach dem Abschalten des PCs auf den Knopf drückst und er wieder angeht wars nicht das NT.



Ist das nur beim P10 so? Mein 500W Delta hab ich mit der 290X bei +100mV innerhalb von 30s in Heaven in die OCP gekriegt, und da startete der Rechner sofort wieder.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. Mai 2015)

Hmm wird wohl dann abhängig vom Netzteil sein. Ich habs noch nicht geschafft mein P10 in die OCP zu drücken, kenne das Verhalten aber von einigen anderen NTs wo die OCP gegriffen hat dass erst mal 5-10 Sekunden nichts ging und das NT erst dann wieder anschalten wollte.

Jetzt wo dus sagst: Das Corsair NT hat auch sofort (also nach 2 Sekunden) wieder angeschaltet im PCGH-in-Gefahr versuch als es absichtlich kurzgeschlossen wurde.

Aber davon ab kanns bei mist3r89 wirklich nicht das NT sein, ein 750er P10 frisst zwei GTX980 zum Frühstück.


----------



## Threshold (15. Mai 2015)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Also eben ich hab das p10 750W. WEnn ich die CPU Oce und beide GPUS auf 1479Mhz laufen lasse (ich krieg keine 1500 wegen Voltage limit-.-) schaltet je nach CPU / GPU Auslastung der PC ab...
> Musste deshalb die OC bei der CPU raus nehmen... Sobald ich die CPU OCe become ich BSOD's beim starten, beim zocken, oder beim arbeiten hängt sich immer alles auf...



Hast du die Grafikkarten auch richtig angeschlossen?
Handbuch beachten.


----------



## RealFrage (15. Mai 2015)

Wie sieht es mit dem EVGA 600B aus ?


----------



## Threshold (15. Mai 2015)

Das EVGA ist ein L8 Klon, wird von HEC gefertigt.
Also Gruppenregulation, technisch veraltet. Nicht empfehlenswert.


----------



## FrozenPie (15. Mai 2015)

RealFrage schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit dem EVGA 600B aus ?





Threshold schrieb:


> Das EVGA ist ein L8 Klon, wird von HEC gefertigt.
> Also Gruppenregulation, technisch veraltet. Nicht empfehlenswert.


Wie ich's gestern erklärt habe


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. Mai 2015)

RealFrage schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit dem EVGA 600B aus ?


Pfui. Eher ein LC Power Gold Lc9550 nehmen.


----------



## Threshold (15. Mai 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Wie ich's gestern erklärt habe



Hier im Thread?
Ist mir nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## FrozenPie (15. Mai 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hier im Thread?
> Ist mir nicht aufgefallen.



Nein das war gestern in einem anderen Thread und ich hab ihm geraten diesen Thread hier durchzulesen und sich bei Bedarf zu erkundigen, wie er's gerade hier gemacht hat


----------



## Threshold (15. Mai 2015)

Ach so.


----------



## RealFrage (15. Mai 2015)

Ich habe das EVGA 600B jetzt leider schon wird es irgendwelche großen Probleme damit geben ?


----------



## FrozenPie (15. Mai 2015)

RealFrage schrieb:


> Ich habe das EVGA 600B jetzt leider schon wird es irgendwelche großen Probleme damit geben ?


Probleme nicht, aber es belastet die Langlebigkeit der Komponenten, eben aufgrund des starken Crossloads in heutigen Systemen. Ich habe dir doch davon abgeraten und dir sämtliche Alternativen aufgelistet die z.T. sogar günstiger und technisch besser waren, aber irgendwie hast du sämtliche Erklärungen und Begründungen, welche ich sogar zusätzlich noch erläutert habe, in den Wind geschlagen. Wieso? Wieso erst kaufen und dann fragen?


----------



## RealFrage (15. Mai 2015)

Da ich mich gestern nochmal auf einer anderen Seite Informiert habe und da haben sie mir das EVGA empfohlen und das LC eher nicht.
Darauf habe ich das Setup heute morgen bestellt.
Was meinst du genau mit deiner Aussage zu der Langlebigkeit?


----------



## Threshold (15. Mai 2015)

RealFrage schrieb:


> Ich habe das EVGA 600B jetzt leider schon wird es irgendwelche großen Probleme damit geben ?



Schick es wieder zurück.



RealFrage schrieb:


> Da ich mich gestern nochmal auf einer anderen Seite Informiert habe und da haben sie mir das EVGA empfohlen und das LC eher nicht.
> Darauf habe ich das Setup heute morgen bestellt.
> Was meinst du genau mit deiner Aussage zu der Langlebigkeit?



Welche andere Seite?
Link?


----------



## Atent123 (15. Mai 2015)

RealFrage schrieb:


> Da ich mich gestern nochmal auf einer anderen Seite Informiert habe und da haben sie mir das EVGA empfohlen und das LC eher nicht.
> Darauf habe ich das Setup heute morgen bestellt.
> Was meinst du genau mit deiner Aussage zu der Langlebigkeit?



Was war den das für eine Seite?
Die haben anscheinend nicht viel Ahnung.
Spaßeshalber könntest du sie fragen von wem das Gebaut wird,ob das Ding Indy oder Gruppe und Multirail oder SIngle Rail ist und wann die Schutzschaltungen greifen.
Dann kommt wahrscheinlich ein großes ÄHM...


----------



## Legacyy (15. Mai 2015)

Wenns erst bestellt ist, würd ich stornieren.
Da wären das LC 9550 oder das Super Flower HX450 ne deutlich bessere Wahl als Netzteil.


----------



## Threshold (15. Mai 2015)

Oder mal fragen, ob die LLC Resonanzschaltung im EVGA aktiv gefiltert ist.


----------



## FrozenPie (15. Mai 2015)

RealFrage schrieb:


> Da ich mich gestern nochmal auf einer anderen Seite Informiert habe und da haben sie mir das EVGA empfohlen und das LC eher nicht.
> Darauf habe ich das Setup heute morgen bestellt.
> Was meinst du genau mit deiner Aussage zu der Langlebigkeit?



Wer hat denn Gruppenregulation einem DC-DC-Design vorgezogen? 
Da muss sich aber einer gar nicht mit Netzteiltechnik und den Anforderungen heutiger Hardware ausgekannt haben 

Mit der Langlebigkeit meine ich (Siehe dazu auch den sehr langen Post auf Seite eins dieses Threads): Durch die starke Belastung der 12V-Schiene in heutigen Systemen führt zu einem mehr oder weniger starken Anstieg der Spannung auf der 5V-Schiene welche die Festplatten versorgt. Die ATX-Specs sehen max. 5.25V vor, welche bei Gruppe-Designs aber sehr leicht überschritten wird, unter Vollast z.T. auch deutlich. Du kannst dir ja denken was passiert wenn du die HDD mit 5.5V statt der vorgesehenen 5V betreibst, nämlich erhöhter Verschleiß sämtlicher Teile. Dazu kommt, dass heutige Grafikkarten ihren Takt und ihre Spannung im 500 kHz-Bereich ändern, was dazu führt, dass es Spikes auf sämtlichen Leitungen des NTs geben kann, was sich vor allem bei Gruppe-Designs, aufgrund den oben genannten Gründe, bemerkbar macht, weil die Spannungen dort Achterbahnfahren wie den ständig schnell wechselnden Belastungen.

Für eine alternative Erklärung bzw. eine ausführlichere siehe dazu diesen Post: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...1-warum-immer-e10-empfehlung.html#post7381527


----------



## Atent123 (15. Mai 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Oder mal fragen, ob die LLC Resonanzschaltung im EVGA aktiv gefiltert ist.



Bring sie zum heulen 

Oder ne noch besser komm mit dem Delta Fujitsu NT an und wen die sagen No-Name Chinaböller kannst du denen erklären das Delta Marktführer ist.


----------



## FrozenPie (15. Mai 2015)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Oder ne noch besser komm mit dem Delta Fujitsu NT an und wen die sagen No-Name Chinaböller kannst du denen erklären das Delta Marktführer ist.



Damit er auch weiß welches du meinst 
https://www.pollin.de/shop/dt/Mjc3O...il_FUJITSU_S26113_E538_V50_02_DPS_500QB_.html

@RealFrage
Das Fujitsu fegt technisch so ziemlich alles weg was auf dem Markt ist und das für 15€, wenn man von "nur" 80+ Bronze, suboptimale Railverteilung und den nicht-ATX-Konformen Maßen mal absieht


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (15. Mai 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Wer hat denn Gruppenregulation einem DC-DC-Design vorgezogen?



Bezahlte EVGA-Schreiberlinge 

Aber mit den Beratungen im NT-Bereich ist es manchmal echt nicht auszuhalten. Falls einer von euch NT-Gurus mal Zeit hat um das Thermaltake Hamburg 530W zu beurteilen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/389444-neue-cpu-fuer-neue-graka-r9-290x.html


----------



## RealFrage (15. Mai 2015)

EVGA 600B Netzteil im Test | Review | Technic3D
Was könnt ihr mir für eine anderes empfehlen ?


----------



## Legacyy (15. Mai 2015)

z.B.
LC-Power Gold Series LC9550 V2.3 500W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder
Super Flower Golden Green HX 450W ATX 2.3 (SF-450P14XE (HX)) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (15. Mai 2015)

Das ist kein Test. 
die schreiben nicht mal hin, wer der Fertiger ist oder gehen auf die Technik ein.

Hier mal eine Passage aus einem anderen Review.


> The OEM of this unit is HEC/Compucase, and an older design and components were used to keep production cost low, which lowers the final price of the product by as much as possible. The unit then uses passive components for the rectification of all rails in the secondary side and *a group regulation scheme*, which bodes badly for our cross load tests.



Ich hab das entscheidende mal markiert.


----------



## Atent123 (15. Mai 2015)

RealFrage schrieb:


> EVGA 600B Netzteil im Test | Review | Technic3D
> Was könnt ihr mir für eine anderes empfehlen ?



Das ist doch kein Test da fehlt das Wesentlichste.
Die Spannungen auf der 12V Schiene sind schon so hoch das man damit schweißen kann.
Nur die hälfte der Sicherungen wurde überprüft.
Es wurde ja noch nicht einmal auseinander gebaut.
Über die Ripple Werte wurde auch nichts gesagt.
Über die Spannungsregulation auch nicht.
Auch über die Lötquallität und welche Caps verbaut sind wurde nichts gesagt.


----------



## RealFrage (15. Mai 2015)

Reichen denn 500Watt für mein System aus ? 
Gaming PC Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## CL4P-TP (15. Mai 2015)

Reichen locker.


----------



## Atent123 (15. Mai 2015)

Kannst einfach rechnen 250W für die 290x und 100W fürs Restsystem.


----------



## Threshold (15. Mai 2015)

Auf jeden Fall, aber was ist das denn für ein Kühler?


----------



## RealFrage (15. Mai 2015)

290x geht bis 370Watt ^^


----------



## Threshold (15. Mai 2015)

Das bezieht sich auf das gesamte System.


----------



## FrozenPie (15. Mai 2015)

RealFrage schrieb:


> 290x geht bis 370Watt ^^



Eine R9 290X zieht real 250W die 370W beziehen sich auf die Aufnahme des gesamten Systems und obendrein muss man das Ergebnis meistens noch mit 0,9 Multiplizieren um die tatsächliche Sekundärlast herauszufinden


----------



## RealFrage (15. Mai 2015)

Achso ok 
Was ist mit dem Kühler?


----------



## Threshold (15. Mai 2015)

Ich würde keinen mit 92mm Lüfter kaufen, die Dinger drehen ohne Ende.
Nimm einen mit 120mm Lüfter.


----------



## FrozenPie (15. Mai 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nimm einen mit 120mm Lüfter.



Solange es kein Papst-Lüfter mit Doppel-Kugellager ist


----------



## RealFrage (15. Mai 2015)

EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis (84000000119) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ?


----------



## Threshold (15. Mai 2015)

Du solltest aber wieder deinen Thread nutzen.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...peicher/389364-grafikkarte-auf-mainboard.html
Ist ja hier keine Kaufberatung.


----------



## Atent123 (15. Mai 2015)

RealFrage schrieb:


> 290x geht bis 370Watt ^^



Nein zieht sie nicht schau mal auf TomsHardware.


----------



## FrozenPie (15. Mai 2015)

RealFrage schrieb:


> EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis (84000000119) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ?



Kannst du verwenden, aber, wie gesagt, lieber weiter im alten Thread bevor ein Mod zum Putzen vorbeikommt


----------



## Ulami (20. Mai 2015)

Ich finds schön, dass sich mal wer bewusst mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt hat. Auch wenn das hier in der Netzteilsektion dieses Forums wohl eher kein Thema ist, vielerorts sieht das anders aus und die Techniker der PR-Agenturen können sehr perfide sein. Wenn hier auch nur ein Teeny gelernt hat, dass er nicht allem im Netz ohne Hirn trauen darf, wars die Diskussion wert. Vielen Dank an alle Diskutanten und -onkel für die vielen Infos, die ich während der 17 Seiten aufgeschnappt hab.


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2015)

Es geht ja immer um Fakten, und um nichts anderes.


----------



## ich111 (20. Mai 2015)

RealFrage schrieb:


> Reichen denn 500Watt für mein System aus ?
> Gaming PC Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


Und nimm ne 290 ohne x außer bei dir sitzt das Geld locker oder du willst AMD sponsern


----------



## Frontline25 (30. Juni 2015)

So wie ich hier lese, scheinen die E Reihe nicht sondelich empfohlen werden für multi gpu systeme o.o
Besitze ein E9 600
spiele mit dem Gedanken eventuell ein cf system  zu holen, hab auch mal mit den NT kalkulator von Bq gespielt ... merkwürdigerweise für
 x2 R9 290  = ~563 W
x2 R9 290X = ~843 W 

Ist das wirklich so ein Großer unterschied o.O ... ?
von 210 auf 250 sollte eig net so viel unterschied sein ... nur ca 80 watt mehr und nicht 280 W

Pcgh hatte aber auch mal gezeigt, dass man Netzteile auch ruhig bis zur vollast treiben kann und im dauerbetrieb laufen lassen kann


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2015)

Nein, vergiss die Kalkulatoren, die kannst du alle rauchen.

Das Dilemma ist halt, dass das 600er Modell eigentlich ein 500er Modell ist nur mit zwei PCIe Stecker mehr. Darin unterscheiden sie sich letztendlich.
Willst du Multi GPU machen, sollte es schon das 700er Modell sein.
Besser geeignet ist halt das Dark Power, weil es deutlich mehr Reserven bereit stellt.
Willst du also tatsächlich zwei Karten verwenden, empfehle ich den Kauf eines neues Netzteils.


----------



## Thaurial (30. Juni 2015)

Unabhängig vom Modell E10 von Bequiet kann ich persönlich nur nochmal meinen Dank bzw. Empfehlung an BQ aussprechen.  


Ich habe nach dem Kauf eines gebrauchten DDP10 mehrere Kabel nachbestellt, glaub 1,90€ pro Strang?. Bestellung per Email, Telefon und Zahlung per Paypal. Völlig unkompliziert.
 


Zum Thema Spulenfiepen des Netzteils in Verbindung mit der Lightning 290X (OC) konnte mit ebenfalls ein freundlicher Mitarbeiter vom Support helfen. Anstatt das Netzteil erstmal sinnlos zu tauschen oder andere unnötige Maßnahmen zu ergreifen, wurde mir *kostenlos *Adapter (Kondensatoren/Filter?!?) für alle Anschlüsse der Grafikkarte geliefert. Das Problem konnte so auf ein Minimun reduziert werden.
 




Ganz ehrlich, auch dieser tolle Support ist für mich ein absolutes PRO Argument bzw einen Aufpreis zu anderen Produkten wert!


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2015)

Ich hätte ja die Grafikkarte getauscht, denn offensichtlich wird das Spulenfiepen von ihr ausgelöst. 

Aber nichtsdestotrotz. der Support ist schon sehr gut.


----------



## Thaurial (30. Juni 2015)

Die ich mir zusammen mit dem Netzteil und nem Wasserkühlblock gerade erst erstanden hatte? Nööö

Das DPP10 hatte ich mir ja auch nur angeschafft, weil mein 1 Jahr altes (glaub e9) keine 2x8PIN +1x6PIN für die GPU hatte..


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2015)

Den extra 6 Pin brauchst du doch nicht, der ist nur Wunschdenken.
Ich hab bei meinen Karten auch einen extra Anschluss, aber den nutze ich nicht.- Braucht man nur für Extrem OC oder so.


----------



## Thaurial (2. Juli 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Den extra 6 Pin brauchst du doch nicht, der ist nur Wunschdenken.
> Ich hab bei meinen Karten auch einen extra Anschluss, aber den nutze ich nicht.- Braucht man nur für Extrem OC oder so.



Naja was bedeuted extrem oc? Es war mir jedenfalls zu riskant. Die Karte zeigt auch per LED an, dass dieser Stromanschluss "fehlt"-Jedenfalls läufts jetzt und es ging ja darum, dass mir BQ dabei auch sehr behilflich war!


----------



## ile (19. September 2015)

Selbst wenn ein Netzteil ähnlich von Preis und Qualität ist: spätestens beim Lüfter und dessen Lautstärke ist das be quiet E10 dann überlegen. Das belegen Messungen. Folglich macht es doch Sinn, das be quiet zu empfehlen, denn sie haben in der Summe das bessere Produkt. Warum sollte ich das lautere kaufen, wenn ich auch was leiseres kriegen kann?

Gerade was be quiet mit den P11 und E10 an Idle-Lautstärke schafft, ist eine Deklassierung der kompletten Konkurrenz, die es nur mit schlecht umgesetzten und durch be quiet nachweisbar unsinnigen semi-passiv-Konzepten schafft , im Idle unhörbar zu sein.

Edit: Wenn Gruppenregulation mittlerweile ******* ist: wie findet ihr es, ne Maxwell oder zukünftig ne Pascal Grafikkarte mit nem E8 laufen zu lassen? Bzw. Ist das gruppemreguliert oder nicht? Auf der Website steht DC-DC. Also nicht gruppenreguliert, verstehe ich das richtig?


----------

